# Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter



## Modbert

Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America



> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.



Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.

Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/glenn-beck-apologizes-for-malia-obama-comments/



> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologize&#8211;and as a dad I should have known better.&#8221;



Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.


----------



## xsited1

Glad I don't listen to Beck.  He should get a lot of flack for this.  It's not his daughter's fault that he's incompetent.


----------



## AllieBaba

The attack isn't on the daughter. It's on Obama. Big whoop.


----------



## syrenn

obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life. 

If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.

Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

He isnt smearing the girl, he is  making fun of  Mr Obama  for trying to convince  the American people  girl talks like an idiot.
Not surprised  you cant understand the  humor.

BECK: (laughing) This is such a ridiculous -- this is such a ridiculous thing that his daughter-- (imitating Malia) Daddy?

GRAY: It's so stupid.

BECK: How old is his daughter? Like, thirteen?

GRAY: Well, one of them's, I think, thirteen, one's eleven, or something.

BECK: "Did you plug the hole yet, daddy?" Is that's their -- that's the level of their education, that they're coming to -- they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' " Plug the hole!

GRAY: (imitating Obama) Yes, I was doing some deep-sea diving yesterday, and--

BECK: (imitating Malia) Daddy?

GRAY: (imitating Obama) Yeah, mm-hmm, mm-hmm, I was doing--

BECK: (imitating Malia) Why--

GRAY: (imitating Obama) Yeah, honey, I'm--

BECK (imitating Malia) Why, why, why, why, do you still let the polar bears die? Daddy, why do you still let Sarah Palin destroy the environment? Why are -- Daddy, why don't you just put her in some sort of a camp?


----------



## random3434

Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Fitnah said:


> H*e isnt smearing the girl, he is  making fun of  Mr Obama  for trying to convince  the American people  girl talks like an idiot.*
> Not surprised  you cant understand the  humor.



I have a pretty good sense of humor. I would respond to your first sentence, but it doesn't even make sense due to your poor grammar.

Though from what can I tell, you said girl talks like an idiot.


----------



## random3434

Attacking Obama's Children=Good

Attacking Palin's Children=Bad


Just trying to keep track here.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.

I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.


----------



## syrenn

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.




Using your children to make a point = VERY bad form

Attacking anyone's children = very bad form

Bottom line= leave your children out of the ring


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.



So wait, that means every time Palin mentions her kid (like saying Obama would send Trigg or whatever to the death panel) that means I get to attack the kids? 

I don't think Obama talking about it is using her. And it also gives Beck no right to attack her.

What you're trying to say is two wrongs make a right.


----------



## random3434

syrenn said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using your children to make a point = VERY bad form
> 
> *Attacking anyones children = very bad form*
Click to expand...



So you are saying what Beck did is wrong then?


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, that means every time Palin mentions her kid (like saying Obama would send Trigg or whatever to the death panel) that means I get to attack the kids?
Click to expand...


Now who said I thought palin is right. Assuming again?

No, palin was very wrong using her children. Again if she used them then she is the one who threw them under the bus. She is the one who made them fair game. She brought them into the ring.  If she didnt want anything said about them then she should have kept her mouth shut about her children. 

Just like obama.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, that means every time Palin mentions her kid (like saying Obama would send Trigg or whatever to the death panel) that means I get to attack the kids?
> 
> I don't think Obama talking about it is using her. And it also gives Beck no right to attack her.
> 
> What you're trying to say is two wrongs make a right.
Click to expand...


The media have constantly attacked Palin's kids.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> The media have constantly attacked Palin's kids.



So two wrongs make a right? Is that what politics has come to? 

Also, using your logic you used on the first page, then Palin had what was coming to him just as much as Palin. However, attacking Palin's kids is still wrong, just like attacking Obama's kids is wrong.


----------



## random3434

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
Click to expand...


So I am president, and mini echo is worried about the oil spill, and the effects it's having on the environment. She asks me a question, asking me when they are going to fix it, or plug the hole. I shouldn't share that with the world? Because some right wing nut will then make fun of her?


----------



## syrenn

Echo Zulu said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> Using your children to make a point = VERY bad form
> *Attacking anyones children = very bad form*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying what Beck did is wrong then?
Click to expand...


Of course. Why would you assume otherwise.

I am also saying daddy is the one here at fault. Daddy is the one who left his daughter out there to hang. Daddy is the one who brought his daughter into the ring. 

Hopefully daddy has learned a lesson and leaves his daughters safely at home from now on.
.


----------



## syrenn

Echo Zulu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I am president, and mini echo is worried about the oil spill, and the effects it's having on the enviroment. She asks me a question, asking me when they are going to fix it, or plug the hole. I shouldn't share that with the world? Because some right wing nut will then make fun of her?
Click to expand...


Thats about it and it has nothing to do with left or right nutters. You should not be sharing personal family conversations with the public and not expect it to be a topic of discussion. If you bring it to the ring its fair game.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> Thats about it and it has nothing to do with left or right nutters. You should not be sharing personal family conversations with the public and not expect it to be a topic of discussion. If you bring it to the ring its fair game.



That makes absolutely no sense. That's like saying if a celebrity takes their kid out in public, and the media shows up, that makes them swarming all over the kid fair game.

People tend to forget that it doesn't matter what is brought into the public circle when it comes to family, point is, you don't attack someone's family. It's unwarranted, no matter how many conservations Obama or Palin bring up. You can disagree with them doing so, but attacking the kids is completely unnecessary on every level.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats about it and it has nothing to do with left or right nutters. You should not be sharing personal family conversations with the public and not expect it to be a topic of discussion. If you bring it to the ring its fair game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense. That's like saying if a celebrity takes their kid out in public, and the media shows up, that makes them swarming all over the kid fair game.
> 
> People tend to forget that it doesn't matter what is brought into the public circle when it comes to family, point is, you don't attack someone's family. It's unwarranted, no matter how many conservations Obama or Palin bring up. You can disagree with them doing so, but attacking the kids is completely unnecessary on every level.
Click to expand...


Not exactly a good example.  The obamas have taken their children out in public and they have never been a topic of ridicule. 

Daddy using his daughter as a topic for national issues is different thing all together.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> Not exactly a good example. * The obamas have taken their children out in public and they have never been a topic of ridicule. *
> 
> Daddy using his daughter as a topic for national issues is different thing all together.



Right.

The Raw Story  Freepers refuse to apologize for calling Malia Obama &#8216;a typical street whore&#8217;



> An article that appeared in the Vancouver Sun on Sunday described a thread entitled "To entertain her daughter, Michelle Obama loves to make monkey sounds," in which a discussion arose surrounding a photo of 11-year-old Malia Obama wearing a t-shirt featuring the peace sign.
> 
> *Among the comments on that thread, according to the Sun, were: "A typical street whore." "A bunch of ghetto thugs." "Ghetto street trash." "Wonder when she will get her first abortion.*"





> Such was the onslaught of derision on the site that the person who originally complained about the slurs, a Kristin N., claims only one comment in the first hundred posted actually criticized the remarks as inappropriate.
> After attention from other blogs, the thread was suppressed and placed under review, but before long it was returned to the site intact, and attracted a new series of racial slurs when the original complaint email was posted publicly to the site, with the sender's email address intact


----------



## boedicca

You have no evidence regarding exactly who posted those vile remarks.


----------



## Modbert

boedicca said:


> You have no evidence regarding exactly who posted those vile remarks.



It was all over the news months ago. The original thread has been long since deleted. Point is, the majority of the comments as noted, nobody said those comments were wrong.

I know you want to rush to Free Republic's defense, but it's not a good idea since they were totally in the wrong.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly a good example. * The obamas have taken their children out in public and they have never been a topic of ridicule. *
> 
> Daddy using his daughter as a topic for national issues is different thing all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> The Raw Story  Freepers refuse to apologize for calling Malia Obama a typical street whore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An article that appeared in the Vancouver Sun on Sunday described a thread entitled "To entertain her daughter, Michelle Obama loves to make monkey sounds," in which a discussion arose surrounding a photo of 11-year-old Malia Obama wearing a t-shirt featuring the peace sign.
> 
> *Among the comments on that thread, according to the Sun, were: "A typical street whore." "A bunch of ghetto thugs." "Ghetto street trash." "Wonder when she will get her first abortion.*"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such was the onslaught of derision on the site that the person who originally complained about the slurs, a Kristin N., claims only one comment in the first hundred posted actually criticized the remarks as inappropriate.
> After attention from other blogs, the thread was suppressed and placed under review, but before long it was returned to the site intact, and attracted a new series of racial slurs when the original complaint email was posted publicly to the site, with the sender's email address intact
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again the difference is who is doing the ridiculing? Is the media calling his children "ghetto street trash" or nuts on the web?  

If daddy uses his daughters at a  national press conference that is daddy's fault. Daddy is the one who opened them up for comment.


----------



## chanel

It is obvious that Beck was saying that these clowns are no smarter than a fifth grader - not the other way around.

Nnnetheless - kids are off limits.  Poor taste.


----------



## The Infidel

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?




Ummmmm... Obama did, thats who!



California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
Click to expand...



x2...... I heard the program, and I see it the same way. HE WAS MOCKING OBAMA - not his daughter. (In fact, I think it was Elmo they were acting like  )


----------



## boedicca

Modbert said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no evidence regarding exactly who posted those vile remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all over the news months ago. The original thread has been long since deleted. Point is, the majority of the comments as noted, nobody said those comments were wrong.
> 
> I know you want to rush to Free Republic's defense, but it's not a good idea since they were totally in the wrong.
Click to expand...



I don't read or post at Free Republic.   But anybody can create an account on a forum.   You have no proof regarding the identity or political orientation those who posted.   

This board has a reputation for being right wing - yet there are a great many members across the political spectrum who post here.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> Again the difference is who is doing the ridiculing? Is the media calling his children "ghetto street trash" or nuts on the web?
> 
> If daddy uses his daughters at a  national press conference that is daddy's fault. Daddy is the one who opened them up for comment.



 Nuts on the web. However, just because you have a radio show does not give you an excuse to go ahead and make tasteless comments about someone else's family.

You're trying to place blame on Obama for Beck's tasteless comments, that's totally idiotic. Glenn Beck is responsibility for his own words, nobody else is.


----------



## Modbert

The Infidel said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind* picks on* an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm... Obama did, thats who!
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension: It's awfully helpful.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the difference is who is doing the ridiculing? Is the media calling his children "ghetto street trash" or nuts on the web?
> 
> If daddy uses his daughters at a  national press conference that is daddy's fault. Daddy is the one who opened them up for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts on the web. However, just because you have a radio show does not give you an excuse to go ahead and make tasteless comments about someone else's family.
> 
> You're trying to place blame on Obama for Beck's tasteless comments, that's totally idiotic. Glenn Beck is responsibility for his own words, nobody else is.
Click to expand...


On the contrary. Daddy set the stage for the tasteless comments. If daddy had not used his daughter, there would have been no comments to make. 

Yes, I am placing the blame squarely on daddy. Daddy put his daughters comments out there as fodder for public comments. If daddy had not made such comments  about his daughter then beck would have  had nothing to say at all about the poor girl.


----------



## Modbert

boedicca said:


> I don't read or post at Free Republic.   But anybody can create an account on a forum.   You have no proof regarding the identity or political orientation those who posted.
> 
> This board has a reputation for being right wing - yet there are a great many members across the political spectrum who post here.



Actually, I was referring specifically to this:



> Moderators of the blog left the comments - and commenters - in place until a complaint was lodged by a writer doing research on the conservative movement, almost a full day later.
> 
> Such was the onslaught of derision on the site that the person who originally complained about the slurs, a Kristin N., claims only one comment in the first hundred posted actually criticized the remarks as inappropriate.
> 
> After attention from other blogs, the thread was suppressed and placed under review, but before long it was returned to the site intact, and attracted a new series of racial slurs when the original complaint email was posted publicly to the site, with the sender's email address intact.



The nuts are responsibility for their own comments. However, considering the fact that their fellow members did not call them out on it, makes the case that it wasn't frowned upon.

However, the fact the complaint email with the email address was posted publicly on the website is a horrible abuse of trust in the moderation of the website. In comparison, that would be like if you lodged a complaint here at USMB and then a moderator reposted it to one of the subforums for it to be ridiculed.


----------



## Zander

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.



Are you suggesting that Letterman's joke about Sarah Palin's daughter being raped,  is morally equivalent to this?


----------



## boedicca

Modbert said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read or post at Free Republic.   But anybody can create an account on a forum.   You have no proof regarding the identity or political orientation those who posted.
> 
> This board has a reputation for being right wing - yet there are a great many members across the political spectrum who post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was referring specifically to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators of the blog left the comments - and commenters - in place until a complaint was lodged by a writer doing research on the conservative movement, almost a full day later.
> 
> Such was the onslaught of derision on the site that the person who originally complained about the slurs, a Kristin N., claims only one comment in the first hundred posted actually criticized the remarks as inappropriate.
> 
> After attention from other blogs, the thread was suppressed and placed under review, but before long it was returned to the site intact, and attracted a new series of racial slurs when the original complaint email was posted publicly to the site, with the sender's email address intact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nuts are responsibility for their own comments. However, considering the fact that their fellow members did not call them out on it, makes the case that it wasn't frowned upon.
> 
> However, the fact the complaint email with the email address was posted publicly on the website is a horrible abuse of trust in the moderation of the website. In comparison, that would be like if you lodged a complaint here at USMB and then a moderator reposted it to one of the subforums for it to be ridiculed.
Click to expand...




And there are never any threads here which contain offensive slurs.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> On the contrary. Daddy set the stage for the tasteless comments. If daddy had not used his daughter, there would have been no comments to make.
> 
> Yes, I am placing the blame squarely on daddy. Daddy put his daughters comments out there as fodder for public comments. If daddy had not made such comments  about his daughter then beck would have  had nothing to say at all about the poor girl.



All I see what you're doing is making excuses for Glenn Beck. Way I was raised, I'm the only one responsible for my comments. This is what's wrong with America today, people want to blame others but not take responsibility for their own words or actions. It wasn't Obama's fault that Glenn Beck made the tasteless comments. Glenn Beck should of been an adult and kept his damn mouth shut about it in the first place.


----------



## Modbert

boedicca said:


> And there are never any threads here which contain offensive slurs.



Irrelevant. Especially since you'll see most of the like-minded posts here frown upon it.

However, it was good that you saw that I was right about where Free Republic went wrong on this and did not take your argument further.


----------



## boedicca

You still have not provided proof regarding the political orientation of those who actually posted the slurs.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Modbert

boedicca said:


> You still have not provided proof regarding the political orientation of those who actually posted the slurs.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Like I said before, the nuts are responsible for their own comments. I don't care what their political orientation is because I'm not a hack. It's wrong. I don't care if they're Liberals even, wrong is wrong. 

I'm merely saying that on a Conservative website (Free Republic), only one out of one hundred comments condemning the racism says something. That's a fact. Just not about politics either.


----------



## ABikerSailor

It's obvious that syrenn doesn't have children from the stupid statements she's making about Obama and his mentioning his daughter being concerned about the Gulf.

Syrenn.........please don't have children, it's obvious your empathy is at zero.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> So I am president...


 
OH FUCK!!!

Meat will be outlawed.


----------



## AllieBaba

ABikerSailor said:


> It's obvious that syrenn doesn't have children from the stupid statements she's making about Obama and his mentioning his daughter being concerned about the Gulf.
> 
> Syrenn.........please don't have children, it's obvious your empathy is at zero.



I have children and have plenty of empathy.

Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.


----------



## syrenn

Modbert said:


> All I see what you're doing is making excuses for Glenn Beck. Way I was raised, I'm the only one responsible for my comments. This is what's wrong with America today, people want to blame others but not take responsibility for their own words or actions. It wasn't Obama's fault that Glenn Beck made the tasteless comments. Glenn Beck should of been an adult and kept his damn mouth shut about it in the first place.



No I am not making excuses for glenn beck, nor am I giving daddy a free pass on culpability.The point is, if daddy had not used his own daughters comments in a press conference, then glenn beck would have had nothing to make fun with. That is not making excuses for tasteless comments, it is however placing the blame at the source. 

For the record I think children should be off limits for all media. PERIOD. I feel very sad for his daughters being in this kind of spotlight. I hope that they are well insulated from what goes on and what is said about them. Even so growing up and reading what was said in the past will be hurtful, and for that I feel sorrow for them.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> I have children and have plenty of empathy.
> 
> Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.





> *BECK: (laughing) This is such a ridiculous -- this is such a ridiculous thing that his daughter-- (imitating Malia) Daddy?*
> 
> GRAY: *It's so stupid.*
> 
> BECK: How old is his daughter? Like, thirteen?
> 
> GRAY: Well, one of them's, I think, thirteen, one's eleven, or something.
> 
> BECK: "Did you plug the hole yet, daddy?" *Is that's their -- that's the level of their education, that they're coming to -- they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' " Plug the hole!*


----------



## Sarah G

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



 

I think he believes he has an actual sense of humor.  It's like Rush and his stupid parodies, he really thinks they're funny.

Go figure.


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that syrenn doesn't have children from the stupid statements she's making about Obama and his mentioning his daughter being concerned about the Gulf.
> 
> Syrenn.........please don't have children, it's obvious your empathy is at zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have children and have plenty of empathy.
> 
> Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.
Click to expand...


Sorry Allie, getting drunk and boning the football team to validate yourself by having kids doesn't qualify as empathy.


----------



## Modbert

syrenn said:


> No I am not making excuses for glenn beck, nor am I giving daddy a free pass on culpability*.The point is, if daddy had not used his own daughters comments in a press conference, then glenn beck would have had nothing to make fun with. That is not making excuses for tasteless comments, it is however placing the blame at the source.*
> 
> For the record I think children should be off limits for all media. PERIOD. I feel very sad for his daughters being in this kind of spotlight. I hope that they are well insulated from what goes on and what is said about them. Even so growing up and reading what was said in the past will be hurtful, and for that I feel sorrow for them.



I would respond to this specifically, however, I'm not going to. What I will say however is you should reexamine what exactly you just said. Apply that to other parts of life and just how this exactly would apply. That's all.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.


----------



## AllieBaba

ABikerSailor said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious that syrenn doesn't have children from the stupid statements she's making about Obama and his mentioning his daughter being concerned about the Gulf.
> 
> Syrenn.........please don't have children, it's obvious your empathy is at zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have children and have plenty of empathy.
> 
> Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Allie, getting drunk and boning the football team to validate yourself by having kids doesn't qualify as empathy.
Click to expand...


You know, of course, that it's against the rules to bring up family...right?


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have children and have plenty of empathy.
> 
> Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Allie, getting drunk and boning the football team to validate yourself by having kids doesn't qualify as empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, of course, that it's against the rules to bring up family...right?
Click to expand...


Didn't bring up shit about family bitch.  I stated that you have such shitty self esteem that your own thought process says that you need to get drunk, have sex with multiple partners and hopefully have children as a way to validate yourself.

Nothing was said about specific children, just you need validation by generic "kids".

Try again Babbling Bitch.


----------



## syrenn

ABikerSailor said:


> It's obvious that syrenn doesn't have children from the stupid statements she's making about Obama and his mentioning his daughter being concerned about the Gulf.
> Syrenn.........please don't have children, it's obvious your empathy is at zero.



I know you love me. 

How about you try on some common sense? In a gathering of friends and family feel free to talk about your children all you want. In private feel free to talk about  your children all you want. It a natural thing to speak about your children and to relay cute things they say. I actually do think the comments are very cute.

But not for daddy to be using in a political forum or using as an example to show of how much sleep he is loosing over the hole.

At a public press conference addressing a national disaster, have the enough brains to leave your children off the table.


----------



## Meister

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the difference is who is doing the ridiculing? Is the media calling his children "ghetto street trash" or nuts on the web?
> 
> If daddy uses his daughters at a  national press conference that is daddy's fault. Daddy is the one who opened them up for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts on the web. However, just because you have a radio show does not give you an excuse to go ahead and make tasteless comments about someone else's family.
> 
> You're trying to place blame on Obama for Beck's tasteless comments, that's totally idiotic. Glenn Beck is responsibility for his own words, nobody else is.
Click to expand...


Obama shouldn't have given any ammunition to the media, talk show host, newspapers, etc. in regards to his children.  It always comes back to haunt.


----------



## AllieBaba

ABikerSailor said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Allie, getting drunk and boning the football team to validate yourself by having kids doesn't qualify as empathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, of course, that it's against the rules to bring up family...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't bring up shit about family bitch.  I stated that you have such shitty self esteem that your own thought process says that you need to get drunk, have sex with multiple partners and hopefully have children as a way to validate yourself.
> 
> Nothing was said about specific children, just you need validation by generic "kids".
> 
> Try again Babbling Bitch.
Click to expand...


Er..my kids, specifically.
You're an idiot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Like I said.......hopefully you never breed syrenn.


----------



## syrenn

ABikerSailor said:


> Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.



By all means I think he should mention his family is concerned about the spill.

Talking about his daughter coming into the bathroom and quoting her is an entirely different matter.


----------



## AllieBaba

So..let me get this straight.

According to Gaybiker, it's wrong to reference Obama's kids when criticizing Obama.

But if he references MY kids as an insult....he's not really talking about my particular kids....

What a loon.


----------



## Modbert

Meister said:


> Obama shouldn't have given any ammunition to the media, talk show host, newspapers, etc. in regards to his children.  It always comes back to haunt.



So you think all those comments about Palin's kids were justified then?


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, of course, that it's against the rules to bring up family...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bring up shit about family bitch.  I stated that you have such shitty self esteem that your own thought process says that you need to get drunk, have sex with multiple partners and hopefully have children as a way to validate yourself.
> 
> Nothing was said about specific children, just you need validation by generic "kids".
> 
> Try again Babbling Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er..my kids, specifically.
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...


No, didn't say if they were yours or not, didn't even specify anything other than the generic "kids" and the fact that you have issues.

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries, I fart in your general direction.  (Monty Python)


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
Click to expand...

Do you realize how stupid your statement is? 
Should Obama just hide his children in the basement, so they can't even be seen, on the off chance some asshole will make fun of them?
Did Chelsea Clinton or Bill do anything to make someone call her a dog?


----------



## Luissa

Meister said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again the difference is who is doing the ridiculing? Is the media calling his children "ghetto street trash" or nuts on the web?
> 
> If daddy uses his daughters at a  national press conference that is daddy's fault. Daddy is the one who opened them up for comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts on the web. However, just because you have a radio show does not give you an excuse to go ahead and make tasteless comments about someone else's family.
> 
> You're trying to place blame on Obama for Beck's tasteless comments, that's totally idiotic. Glenn Beck is responsibility for his own words, nobody else is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama shouldn't have given any ammunition to the media, talk show host, newspapers, etc. in regards to his children.  It always comes back to haunt.
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure you sang a different tune in the threads about Palin's son.


----------



## Meister

Modbert said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama shouldn't have given any ammunition to the media, talk show host, newspapers, etc. in regards to his children.  It always comes back to haunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think all those comments about Palin's kids were justified then?
Click to expand...


If you can't quote a post where I have said such a thing, please don't try and infer what I believe, Dogbert.
You could have replaced Obama with Palin in my post, and that would possibly be a closer inference from me than what you came up with. 
You just didn't have it in you, did you?


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> So..let me get this straight.
> 
> According to Gaybiker, it's wrong to reference Obama's kids when criticizing Obama.
> 
> But if he references MY kids as an insult....he's not really talking about my particular kids....
> 
> What a loon.



Pot meet kettle!


----------



## Meister

Luissa said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts on the web. However, just because you have a radio show does not give you an excuse to go ahead and make tasteless comments about someone else's family.
> 
> You're trying to place blame on Obama for Beck's tasteless comments, that's totally idiotic. Glenn Beck is responsibility for his own words, nobody else is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama shouldn't have given any ammunition to the media, talk show host, newspapers, etc. in regards to his children.  It always comes back to haunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure you sang a different tune in the threads about Palin's son.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you would have been wrong, Luissa.


----------



## ABikerSailor

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means I think he should mention his family is concerned about the spill.
> 
> Talking about his daughter coming into the bathroom and quoting her is an entirely different matter.
Click to expand...


Yeah......a generic "my family is concerned about the spill" would get a whole bunch of shit, because then you fucking morons would say that Obama is too aloof and stand offish.

Telling the public that his daughter came in while he was shaving humanizes the story.  Apparently you're some kind of alien who doesn't understand human interaction.


----------



## Zona

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
Click to expand...



He just attacked the guy who moved in next door to ol Sarah saying we stay away from families.

He is a clown, but we all know his name, so he wins.  The losers are his fans who eat this crap up verbatim.  Pathetic fox sheeple.


----------



## Zona

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Letterman, according to Ol Sarah...

I wonder what her views on this one will be...


----------



## Sarah G

Zona said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letterman, according to Ol Sarah...
> 
> I wonder what her views on this one will be...
Click to expand...



She won't even address it.  None of them will, I hope Obama won't either.  Beck is too stupid for words.


----------



## Modbert

Meister said:


> If you can't quote a post where I have said such a thing, please don't try and infer what I believe, Dogbert.
> You could have replaced Obama with Palin in my post, and that would possibly be a closer inference from me than what you came up with.
> You just didn't have it in you, did you?



I asked you a question, you couldn't give me a straight answer. Got it.


----------



## JimH52

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Do you actually consider Beck in his right mind?

No, this is not an attack on Obama.  His quote:

That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "

is definitely an attack on the little girl.  Rush and Beck should be forced to vacation in the oil spill.


----------



## syrenn

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah......a generic "my family is concerned about the spill" would get a whole bunch of shit, because then you fucking morons would say that Obama is too aloof and stand offish.
> *
> Telling the public that his daughter came in while he was shaving humanizes the story. * Apparently you're some kind of alien who doesn't understand human interaction.



BINGO!

Daddy _used_ his daughter to humanize _his _story.


----------



## Meister

Modbert said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't quote a post where I have said such a thing, please don't try and infer what I believe, Dogbert.
> You could have replaced Obama with Palin in my post, and that would possibly be a closer inference from me than what you came up with.
> You just didn't have it in you, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a question, you couldn't give me a straight answer. Got it.
Click to expand...


I gave you a very good answer....don't understand it...not my fault.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You really are splitting hairs in a pathetic attempt to validate your skewed view.

Like I said, don't have kids, you'd just end up killing them with apathy syrenn.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Beck was making fun of both Obama and Malia.  What an ass.  He shouldn't have stooped to the level of mentioning Obama's kids regardless of Obama mentioning her 'plug the hole' comment during a press conference.


----------



## Coyote

syrenn said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
Click to expand...


If you're going to use that argument, then the same would apply to Palin - she used her children to campaign, and used her daughters pregnancy to bolster her pro-life position.

Children may be "used" by their parents, but that doesnt' give anyone the right to attack them - whether it's Chelsea Clinton, Bristol or Trig Palin, or Malia Obama.  They did not have a choice in the matter.

It's interesting to see the partisanship and double standards showing up when it comes to attacking children.


----------



## Meister

I'm saying keep the kids out of it....look what happened to Palins children, and now with obama's children in the media.


----------



## driveby

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.



That too often is a two way street, dear......


----------



## syrenn

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to use that argument, then the same would apply to Palin - she used her children to campaign, and used her daughters pregnancy to bolster her pro-life position.
> 
> Children may be "used" by their parents, but that doesnt' give anyone the right to attack them - whether it's Chelsea Clinton, Bristol or Trig Palin, or Malia Obama.  They did not have a choice in the matter.
> 
> It's interesting to see the partisanship and double standards showing up when it comes to attacking children.
Click to expand...


Please read my posts. I *do* condemn palin for using her children. I would have applied the same standards to palin, however we are not talking about palin. We are talking about daddy. 

I also say it is wrong to attack anyone's children. Just as I say it is wrong for politicians to use their children. I agree they don't have a choice in the matter and the parents should have enough sense to leave them out. 

I have NO partisanship with this matter. Nor am I using a double standard.  I am placing the blame where it belongs. With daddy.


----------



## ABikerSailor

No syrenn, you're using a bullshit issue to advance hatred of Obama.

Try again ya goth stripper, your bullshit is wearing thin, that's why people can see through it.


----------



## syrenn

ABikerSailor said:


> No syrenn, you're using a bullshit issue to advance hatred of Obama.
> Try again ya goth stripper, your bullshit is wearing thin, that's why people can see through it.



You sure do have a thing with that avatar dont you? Get a life, its an avatar. 

Try reading what I said for a change instead of staring at the avatar.


----------



## AllieBaba

It's all tying in with his rape fantasies.

Thanks Zander for pointing that out to me!


----------



## paperview

boedicca said:


> You still have not provided proof regarding the political orientation of those who actually posted the slurs.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Free Republic doesn't allow liberals to post there.


----------



## bodecea

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Beck....and in the past, Limbaugh.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh c'mon.
Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.


----------



## ABikerSailor

syrenn said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> No syrenn, you're using a bullshit issue to advance hatred of Obama.
> Try again ya goth stripper, your bullshit is wearing thin, that's why people can see through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do have a thing with that avatar dont you? Get a life, its an avatar.
> 
> Try reading what I said for a change instead of staring at the avatar.
Click to expand...


Try reading what I said you brain dead bimbo, you are using a non issue to advance hatred of Obama.


----------



## paperview

AllieBaba said:


> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.


What a pathetic and disgusting thing to say.


----------



## Modbert

AllieBaba said:


> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.



Way to be a hypocrite Allie.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh please.


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.



Based on the picture of your profile, Chesea at her worst would still beat you in a beauty contest.

She'd also beat you in personality, hands down you fucking cum dumpster.

How's life going after banging the football team while drunk Allie?


----------



## bodecea

AllieBaba said:


> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.



Post pictures of yourself as a child for comparison,  please.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic and disgusting thing to say.
Click to expand...


But are  you surprised as to who said it?


----------



## AllieBaba

I'm trying to figure out how he can tell anything about my looks from my profile pic. It's Andy Warholled out.....


----------



## AllieBaba

bodecea said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon.
> Chelsea Clinton was the ugliest child ever. It was impossible NOT to make fun of her.
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic and disgusting thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But are  you surprised as to who said it?
Click to expand...


You guys remind me of my best friend, a die-hard liberal, btw...

She made me go to Forrest Gump and of course I laughed at the funny parts. Because it's FUNNY.

She told me in a whisper, "I can't believe you laughed! I wanted to laugh but I was afraid to!"

I think she thought it was a true story, and was so constrained by political correctness she couldn't even enjoy it the way it was made to be enjoyed.

Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly? 

If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.


----------



## ABikerSailor

AllieBaba said:


> I'm trying to figure out how he can tell anything about my looks from my profile pic. It's Andy Warholled out.....



It's called 4 years of graphic design.  Yeah, I know how to do silkscreen like that as well.

Your picture is Wharhol'd out, you, on the other hand, are just whored out.


----------



## Dante

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
Click to expand...


I would gladly pay a fine and serve time, if I had the opportunity to have a face to face with Beck. One slap. One small slap in the face. Not a punch. Not anything scaring or damaging, except to his frail ego. One slap in the face.

I'd consider it a civil protest for the betterment of society as a whole.


----------



## paperview

AllieBaba said:


> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.



I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.


----------



## Dante

paperview said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
Click to expand...


why bother to respond to such shit from allieblubblub?  no normal adult calls a kid ugly


----------



## Dante

AllieBaba said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a pathetic and disgusting thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But are  you surprised as to who said it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys remind me of my best friend, a die-hard liberal, btw...
> 
> She made me go to Forrest Gump and of course I laughed at the funny parts. Because it's FUNNY.
> 
> She told me in a whisper, "I can't believe you laughed! I wanted to laugh but I was afraid to!"...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


so your friends are as pathetic as you are?


----------



## paperview

Dante said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why bother to respond to such shit from allieblubblub?  no normal adult calls a kid ugly
Click to expand...

Good point.


----------



## Avatar4321

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.



No one attacked Obama's children.

Quite the opposite, he made a valid point. Does Obama really expect us to believe his children are idiots? I don't think the girl is stupid. Yet, Obama wants us to believe that so he has a political narrative.


----------



## Avatar4321

Modbert said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait, that means every time Palin mentions her kid (like saying Obama would send Trigg or whatever to the death panel) that means I get to attack the kids?
> 
> I don't think Obama talking about it is using her. And it also gives Beck no right to attack her.
> 
> What you're trying to say is two wrongs make a right.
Click to expand...


No one attacked the kids.

This is so ridiculous. In fact, he's complimenting them by saying that he doesnt believe that they are stupid like Obama is pretending they are.

I wouldn't think it's so difficult to understand.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dante said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would gladly pay a fine and serve time, if I had the opportunity to have a face to face with Beck. One slap. One small slap in the face. Not a punch. Not anything scaring or damaging, except to his frail ego. One slap in the face.
> 
> I'd consider it a civil protest for the betterment of society as a whole.
Click to expand...


You're a lot better man than me Dante.  I'd end up goading the fucker into hitting me and then I'd put him in the hospital with several broken bones.

Shit, if I work it right, I'd be able to shatter his pelvis.  THAT would be FUN!


----------



## Avatar4321

Echo Zulu said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I am president, and mini echo is worried about the oil spill, and the effects it's having on the environment. She asks me a question, asking me when they are going to fix it, or plug the hole. I shouldn't share that with the world? Because some right wing nut will then make fun of her?
Click to expand...


No, you shouldnt make her look stupid in public so you have a political narrative and anyone who is paying attention has every right to call _you_ on it.

Attacking Obama for his use of his daughter, isn't attacking his daughter.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zander said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Letterman's joke about Sarah Palin's daughter being raped,  is morally equivalent to this?
Click to expand...


Yes, clearly they are suggesting that Letterman's joke about Palin's daughter being raped is morrally equivalent to cricitizing Obama for portraying his daughter as an idiot.


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I have children *and have plenty of empathy.
> 
> Unlike you and Obama, I don't use kids as a pawn in politics. Beck in no way criticized Obama's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Allie, getting drunk and boning the football team to validate yourself by having kids doesn't qualify as empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, of course, that it's against the rules to bring up family...right?
Click to expand...


You your children into the conversation.  They can be mentioned.


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.



I've got no problem with him mentioning his family. However, like Glenn, i think it's ridiculous that Obama made up such a ridiculous question for narrative and made his daughter look silly to make a political point.


----------



## rikules

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
Click to expand...



well
if a liberal or democrat had done this to a republican I would have been outraged!

and it would have been more evidence of just how vile and loathsome ALL liberals and democrats are....

but
since it was glenn beck
who was obviously just having some fun
then I say.....lighten up you god hating America hating liberal scum!

these things are only bad when a liberal or democrat do them....


----------



## Avatar4321

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to use that argument, then the same would apply to Palin - she used her children to campaign, and used her daughters pregnancy to bolster her pro-life position.
> 
> Children may be "used" by their parents, but that doesnt' give anyone the right to attack them - whether it's Chelsea Clinton, Bristol or Trig Palin, or Malia Obama.  They did not have a choice in the matter.
> 
> It's interesting to see the partisanship and double standards showing up when it comes to attacking children.
Click to expand...


No one attacked her.

Quite the opposite. The President was criticized for poorly characterizing his daugther in his speech in an effort to humanize his lack of action in the oil spill.

Do you honesty believe that his daughters asked him that the way he said it? He made it sound like they were 5. They are preteen/teenagers. Preteens and teenagers _don't talk like_ that.

But rather than actually look at what was said, you guys want to pretend this is some attack on a little girl so you can feign outrage and justify you're own attacks on others and pretend that you are justified in dismissing Beck's message.

Beck doesn't think that the President's daughters are as dumb as the President portrayed them and somehow he is attacking them? Good Grief people!


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> No syrenn, you're using a bullshit issue to advance hatred of Obama.
> 
> Try again ya goth stripper, your bullshit is wearing thin, that's why people can see through it.



How does making commentary that someone doesn't believe that Obama's children are as dumb as he portrays them advancing hatred to Obama?

Seems to be the only hatred here is towards Beck.


----------



## random3434

::





Avatar4321 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Letterman's joke about Sarah Palin's daughter being raped,  is morally equivalent to this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly they are suggesting that Letterman's joke about Palin's daughter being raped is morrally equivalent to cricitizing Obama for portraying his daughter as an idiot.
Click to expand...


Zandar and Avatar, go find ONE POST of mine where I defended Letterman for his 'joke' 

I'll be around here all summer, let me know when you find it.


----------



## Political Junky

Glenn Beck Malia | Plug the Hole | Obama Daughter | Mediaite

For years there&#8217;s been debate over whether or not mocking a politician&#8217;s family (particularly their children) is fair game. For the most part, political opponents and comedians have kept their swipes at the Chelsea Clintons and the Bush Twins of the world to a minimum. This morning though, Glenn Beck clearly stepped over the line when he began insulting and denigrating 11-year old Malia Obama.

Media Matters reported that Beck spent more than four minutes making fun of the now-infamous &#8220;Did you plug the hole yet, Daddy?&#8221; quote from Obama&#8217;s press conference. While most of Beck&#8217;s jokes were aimed at the president himself, one line in particular moved the sights to the young girl:

    &#8220;That&#8217;s the level of their education, that they&#8217;re coming to &#8211; they&#8217;re coming to daddy and saying &#8216;Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?&#8217;&#8221;

Let&#8217;s look at the distinction. While the rest of the segment mocked Obama (Who certainly deserved it. Using your kids as a political ploy is trashy when Palin uses it and it&#8217;s definitely trashy when the president does) with lines like &#8220;Daddy, I know you didn&#8217;t plug the hole yet but did John Podesta? &#8216;Cause he&#8217;s the guy with the real power, daddy. Mommy told me,&#8221; the education line is making fun of the Obama daughters specifically. Considering how gung ho Beck&#8217;s been recently about protecting politician&#8217;s home life, you&#8217;d think he&#8217;d know better.

Besides, the entire segment is about as obnoxious and unfunny as a skit on a rap album.

UPDATE: A few hours later, Beck has responded to the criticism of his joke and apologized.

- Merged, Modbert.


----------



## Avatar4321

Echo Zulu said:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Letterman's joke about Sarah Palin's daughter being raped,  is morally equivalent to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly they are suggesting that Letterman's joke about Palin's daughter being raped is morrally equivalent to cricitizing Obama for portraying his daughter as an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zandar and Avatar, go find ONE POST of mine where I defended Letterman for his 'joke'
> 
> I'll be around here all summer, let me know when you find it.
Click to expand...


That would be rather pointless because no one ever said you or anyone else _defended_ it.

That isn't what moral equivalance is about. Words mean something.


----------



## random3434

Avatar4321 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly they are suggesting that Letterman's joke about Palin's daughter being raped is morrally equivalent to cricitizing Obama for portraying his daughter as an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zandar and Avatar, go find ONE POST of mine where I defended Letterman for his 'joke'
> 
> I'll be around here all summer, let me know when you find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be rather pointless because no one ever said you or anyone else _defended_ it.
> 
> That isn't what moral equivalance is about. Words mean something.
Click to expand...


Yes, my morals are the *KIDS ARE OFF LIMITS! *

No matter WHO you are.


----------



## Meister

Echo Zulu said:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting that Letterman's joke about Sarah Palin's daughter being raped,  is morally equivalent to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly they are suggesting that Letterman's joke about Palin's daughter being raped is morrally equivalent to cricitizing Obama for portraying his daughter as an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zandar and Avatar, go find ONE POST of mine where I defended Letterman for his 'joke'
> 
> *I'll be around here all summer*, let me know when you find it.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qga5eONXU_4]YouTube - Alice Cooper-Schools out[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.

Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...


----------



## Dante

ABikerSailor said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly pay a fine and serve time, if I had the opportunity to have a face to face with Beck. One slap. One small slap in the face. Not a punch. Not anything scaring or damaging, except to his frail ego. One slap in the face.
> 
> I'd consider it a civil protest for the betterment of society as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lot better man than me Dante.  I'd end up goading the fucker into hitting me and then I'd put him in the hospital with several broken bones.
> 
> Shit, if I work it right, I'd be able to shatter his pelvis.  THAT would be FUN!
Click to expand...


I came very close to slapping a Boston radio guy named Howie Carr. I spooked him with a routine I pulled that had him very leery of my presence. That allowed my revulsion of his hate and bull crap to settle for knowing the guy really is the cowardly bully of a pussy I thought he was. 

I think people like Beck are cowards. Only an asshole coward (or a dry drunkard) publicly mocks the children of people they disagree with politically.


----------



## Modbert

hjmick said:


> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...



So he did. Just off the wire a hour ago.

Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite



> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.



Good on Beck for stepping up and admitting he was wrong.


----------



## Avatar4321

Echo Zulu said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ::
> 
> Zandar and Avatar, go find ONE POST of mine where I defended Letterman for his 'joke'
> 
> I'll be around here all summer, let me know when you find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be rather pointless because no one ever said you or anyone else _defended_ it.
> 
> That isn't what moral equivalance is about. Words mean something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, my morals are the *KIDS ARE OFF LIMITS! *
> 
> No matter WHO you are.
Click to expand...


I agree kids are offlimits.

But Glenn wasnt attacking Obama's daughter. He was criticizing her father for portraying her so poorly for political reasons. 

This isn't difficult to understand, I know it's an emotional topic, but you have to look at what is actually happening and not condemn people based on emotion. 

The evidence we have clearly shows Glenn criticizing the President for protraying his daughter poorly. Glenn, in fact, mentions skepticism that Obama actually expects us to believe this. Because no preteen or teenager would speak that way.

But that doesn't really matter does it? Glenn Beck should be lynched just because he doesn't like Obama.


----------



## Againsheila

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
Click to expand...


How many times do I gotta say it....leave the kids alone.


----------



## Avatar4321

hjmick said:


> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...



Kudos for him apologizing, but he didn't attack her.

Though clearly it was far closer to the line than most people have ability to distinguish.


----------



## Modbert

Avatar4321 said:


> Kudos for him apologizing, but he didn't attack her.
> 
> Though clearly it was far closer to the line than most people have ability to distinguish.



Yes he did, did you miss the education swipe?

From the article about the apology:



> I stand by my initial analysis that most of Becks comments were totally fine as they were only mocking the president and that it was just the education level swipe about Obamas daughters that was offensive. I appreciate that Beck was able to see that and responded as quickly as he did


----------



## Againsheila

Avatar4321 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos for him apologizing, but he didn't attack her.
> 
> Though clearly it was far closer to the line than most people have ability to distinguish.
Click to expand...


glad he apologized.  Sorry I took the first post at face value.


----------



## WillowTree

Avatar4321 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be rather pointless because no one ever said you or anyone else _defended_ it.
> 
> That isn't what moral equivalance is about. Words mean something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my morals are the *KIDS ARE OFF LIMITS! *
> 
> No matter WHO you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree kids are offlimits.
> 
> But Glenn wasnt attacking Obama's daughter. He was criticizing her father for portraying her so poorly for political reasons.
> 
> This isn't difficult to understand, I know it's an emotional topic, but you have to look at what is actually happening and not condemn people based on emotion.
> 
> The evidence we have clearly shows Glenn criticizing the President for protraying his daughter poorly. Glenn, in fact, mentions skepticism that Obama actually expects us to believe this. Because no preteen or teenager would speak that way.
> 
> But that doesn't really matter does it? Glenn Beck should be lynched just because he doesn't like Obama.
Click to expand...




Haven't you guys noticed the obie wan administration throws the kids right out there front and center with every single issue.. like the little girl who spoke to meeeeecheeeele cause her mommie didn't have papers?? do you really think obie wan's daughter asked him if he plugged up the hole?? come on people! plueeeeze..


----------



## Dante

hjmick said:


> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...



Should be, but...giving forgiveness and moving on with repeat offenders, only serves to belittle the apologies of the well meaning and truly repentant in the rest of society.


----------



## Avatar4321

WillowTree said:


> Haven't you guys noticed the obie wan administration throws the kids right out there front and center with every single issue.. like the little girl who spoke to meeeeecheeeele cause her mommie didn't have papers?? do you really think obie wan's daughter asked him if he plugged up the hole?? come on people! plueeeeze..



I can believe she asked him, just not the way he was portraying it.


----------



## Modbert

Againsheila said:


> glad he apologized.  Sorry I took the first post at face value.



Like I said, the apology came out a hour ago. I'll have to go back and edit my original post to reflect that.


----------



## WillowTree

Avatar4321 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you guys noticed the obie wan administration throws the kids right out there front and center with every single issue.. like the little girl who spoke to meeeeecheeeele cause her mommie didn't have papers?? do you really think obie wan's daughter asked him if he plugged up the hole?? come on people! plueeeeze..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe she asked him, just not the way he was portraying it.
Click to expand...


I truly don't believe she asked him. It's just political play. And Beck should have made it clear he was attacking obie wan for using his kid.. because media matters and the left are slow on the uptake and are just looking for reasons to whine. and not a one of them had a problem when Mrs. Palins kids were attacked and mocked.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
Click to expand...


What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?


----------



## hjmick

Dante said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be, but...giving forgiveness and moving on with repeat offenders, only serves to belittle the apologies of the well meaning and truly repentant in the rest of society.
Click to expand...


Why? Has Beck brought the Obama girls into the discussion previously?


----------



## paperview

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
Click to expand...

I don't get it.

Most parents can relate to the innocent questions of their children.  Lots of parents relay those questions to those around them - because when you're a good parent, your children are a big part of your world. 

It seems demented to me for the right to hound Obama for this.  Really.  I just don't get it.

Then again, when I think about the dementia a number of folks on the right suffer, I do.


----------



## NYcarbineer

hjmick said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be, but...giving forgiveness and moving on with repeat offenders, only serves to belittle the apologies of the well meaning and truly repentant in the rest of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Has Beck brought the Obama girls into the discussion previously?
Click to expand...


Yes.  Earlier this week Olbermann played a hilarious set of clips, one of Beck attacking the Obama children somehow connected to the Reverend Wright, 

and the other a clip of Beck saying that politicians kid's were absolutely off limits and ranting on about how despicable it was of anyone who thought or did otherwise.


----------



## syrenn

Echo Zulu said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ::
> *KIDS ARE OFF LIMITS! *
> 
> No matter WHO you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, and the same point I was trying to make. Please tell that to daddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
Click to expand...


Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD. 

Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child  there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.


----------



## rdean

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



You "nailed" it.  Who in their "RIGHT" mind.  You've answered your own question.


----------



## Dante

WillowTree said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you guys noticed the obie wan administration throws the kids right out there front and center with every single issue.. like the little girl who spoke to meeeeecheeeele cause her mommie didn't have papers?? do you really think obie wan's daughter asked him if he plugged up the hole?? come on people! plueeeeze..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe she asked him, just not the way he was portraying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly don't believe she asked him. It's just political play. And Beck should have made it clear he was attacking obie wan for using his kid.. because media matters and the left are slow on the uptake and are just looking for reasons to whine. and *not a one of them had a problem when Mrs. Palins kids were attacked and mocked.*
Click to expand...


*not a one of them had a problem when Mrs. Palins kids were attacked and mocked.*

not true, but  needs no truths.

two wrongs (even if imaginary) always makes a rightie, right -- in their own minds.


----------



## syrenn

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Most parents can relate to the innocent questions of their children.  Lots of parents relay those questions to those around them - because when you're a good parent, your children are a big part of your world.
> 
> It seems demented to me for the right to hound Obama for this.  Really.  I just don't get it.
> 
> Then again, when I think about the dementia a number of folks on the right suffer, I do.
Click to expand...


You seem to think this is a right left thing. Why is that? It is demented if you have double standards.

The point is MOST people are not the president of the United States, nor do said most people have that level the media scrutiny.  Most people will not use their daughter as a political pawn. Most parents would try to protect their children from comintary.


----------



## rdean

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child  there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
Click to expand...


Sarah Palin has put her kids "out there" an endless number of times.  Glad we both agree that she should STOP whining about imaginary attacks.


----------



## Dante

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
Click to expand...


Figures, DoucheHouse and others would agree with this silly post. 

Where another member wrote: "What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?" I would like to remind you (maybe you ain't old enough to remember a world before Obama ) that almost every President in the last hundred years has mentioned their children during a news conference.

your arguments get sillier and sillier the longer you stay within a group here. try taking a break.


----------



## Sheldon

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child  there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
Click to expand...


It's wrong for Obama to use them to make his points. Just as it is wrong for Beck to use them in response. Full stop.

Unless you're cool with the "Well, Obama wouldn't have to do (blank) if Bush hadn't done (blank) first" type of argument?


----------



## WillowTree

Dante said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe she asked him, just not the way he was portraying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly don't believe she asked him. It's just political play. And Beck should have made it clear he was attacking obie wan for using his kid.. because media matters and the left are slow on the uptake and are just looking for reasons to whine. and *not a one of them had a problem when Mrs. Palins kids were attacked and mocked.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *not a one of them had a problem when Mrs. Palins kids were attacked and mocked.*
> 
> not true, but  needs no truths.
> 
> two wrongs (even if imaginary) always makes a rightie, right -- in their own minds.
Click to expand...






stay the hell away from you, you whining run to the mod pussy.. run to the mods and beg them to make mean old me stay away from you and then you big whiney pussy you stalk me all over the board. you are nuttier n a christmas fruitcake,, stay the hell away from me.


----------



## Dante

syrenn said:


> Posted by Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::
> KIDS ARE OFF LIMITS!
> 
> No matter WHO you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, and the same point I was trying to make. Please tell that to daddy.
Click to expand...


is it THAT time of month? WTF is wrong with you? Almost all Presidents have mentioned their children during a news conference.


----------



## Dante

hjmick said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was out of line, he apologized, controversy over.
> 
> Well it should be, but I think it's highly unlikely that we have heard the last of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be, but...giving forgiveness and moving on with repeat offenders, only serves to belittle the apologies of the well meaning and truly repentant in the rest of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Has Beck brought the Obama girls into the discussion previously?
Click to expand...


Beck is a cowardly prick.


----------



## syrenn

rdean said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child  there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin has put her kids "out there" an endless number of times.  Glad we both agree that she should STOP whining about imaginary attacks.
Click to expand...


For once we agree. She put her kids out there and up for debate. She cant complain when what is said is not to her liking. If palin wanted her kids off the table, she should not have put them out there into the ring.

AND the same applies for daddy obama.


----------



## paperview

syrenn said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Most parents can relate to the innocent questions of their children.  Lots of parents relay those questions to those around them - because when you're a good parent, your children are a big part of your world.
> 
> It seems demented to me for the right to hound Obama for this.  Really.  I just don't get it.
> 
> Then again, when I think about the dementia a number of folks on the right suffer, I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think this is a right left thing. Why is that? It is demented if you have double standards.
> 
> The point is MOST people are not the president of the United States, nor do said most people have that level the media scrutiny.  Most people will not use their daughter as a political pawn. Most parents would try to protect their children from comintary.
Click to expand...

Oh I get it.

Obama shouldn't mention a remark his child made 'cause some fucked up in the head conservatives will naturally use that as an occasion to show their ugly inner selves.


----------



## syrenn

paperview said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Most parents can relate to the innocent questions of their children.  Lots of parents relay those questions to those around them - because when you're a good parent, your children are a big part of your world.
> 
> It seems demented to me for the right to hound Obama for this.  Really.  I just don't get it.
> 
> Then again, when I think about the dementia a number of folks on the right suffer, I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this is a right left thing. Why is that? It is demented if you have double standards.
> 
> The point is MOST people are not the president of the United States, nor do said most people have that level the media scrutiny.  Most people will not use their daughter as a political pawn. Most parents would try to protect their children from comintary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it.
> 
> Obama shouldn't mention a remark his child made 'cause some fucked up in the head conservatives will naturally use that as an occasion to show their ugly inner selves.
Click to expand...


daddy shouldn't be using his children. Period.


----------



## WillowTree

syrenn said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this is a right left thing. Why is that? It is demented if you have double standards.
> 
> The point is MOST people are not the president of the United States, nor do said most people have that level the media scrutiny.  Most people will not use their daughter as a political pawn. Most parents would try to protect their children from comintary.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it.
> 
> Obama shouldn't mention a remark his child made 'cause some fucked up in the head conservatives will naturally use that as an occasion to show their ugly inner selves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> daddy shouldn't be using his children. Period.
Click to expand...


demoRats prove their hypocrisy every time they open they mouffs.


----------



## Dante

syrenn said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think this is a right left thing. Why is that? It is demented if you have double standards.
> 
> The point is MOST people are not the president of the United States, nor do said most people have that level the media scrutiny.  Most people will not use their daughter as a political pawn. Most parents would try to protect their children from comintary.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it.
> 
> Obama shouldn't mention a remark his child made 'cause some fucked up in the head conservatives will naturally use that as an occasion to show their ugly inner selves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> daddy shouldn't be using his children. Period.
Click to expand...


yeah, and stupid people shouldn't be allowed out in public. but here you are.


----------



## Bfgrn

syrenn said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
Click to expand...


Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...

Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???


----------



## syrenn

Dante said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it.
> 
> Obama shouldn't mention a remark his child made 'cause some fucked up in the head conservatives will naturally use that as an occasion to show their ugly inner selves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daddy shouldn't be using his children. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, and stupid people shouldn't be allowed out in public. but here you are.
Click to expand...


Agreed. However you are not the president of the United States either.


----------



## WillowTree

Bfgrn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...
> 
> Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???
Click to expand...









you weren't whining when Mrs. Palin's children were attacked so cry us a river whydonchya?


----------



## syrenn

Bfgrn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...
> 
> Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???
Click to expand...


And where do I defend beck? Have I said  "go beck good one!"  Daddy should not have used his daughter and beck should not have used daddys example for the but of a joke.

Answer this: If daddy had not brought up his daughter would beck have said anything about his daughter or her education?


----------



## The T

syrenn said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> *If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.*
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill. If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
Click to expand...

 
Exactly. Obama did what every statist does when they are in trouble. Trot out the children, even their own. Carter did it in a debate against Ronald Reagan. It didn't work.

Obama is at fault here regardless. He tried to divert attention by using his daughter as a pawn.

He should be ashamed...regardless of what Beck said.


----------



## Vel

paperview said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Most parents can relate to the innocent questions of their children.  Lots of parents relay those questions to those around them - because when you're a good parent, your children are a big part of your world.
> 
> It seems demented to me for the right to hound Obama for this.  Really.  I just don't get it.
> 
> Then again, when I think about the dementia a number of folks on the right suffer, I do.
Click to expand...



I haven't heard what Beck said and if he did attack the child, then it's way out of line but people have to remember in this world that you will reap what you sow. Democrats can't have come out during the last campaign saying that Palin's kids were fair game because she brought them on stage with her and then not realize the awful precedent they were setting. Everyone seems to be so interested in getting their hits in that they don't realize that they've been destroying the civility in society.


----------



## Bfgrn

syrenn said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama USED his daughter to make a statement about the oil spill.  If the man doesn't want his daughters put out there as fair game, no matter their ages, then the man best not be throwing them under the bus.
> 
> I feel sorry for the girl. It wasn't fair of her father to use her like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...
> 
> Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where do I defend beck? Have I said  "go beck good one!"  Daddy should not have used his daughter and beck should not have used daddys example for the but of a joke.
> 
> Answer this: If daddy had not brought up his daughter would beck have said anything about his daughter or her education?
Click to expand...


There was NO CALL for Beck to attack an 11 year old girl, and make fun of HER regardless of whether her father brought up her comment.


----------



## Dante

syrenn said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> daddy shouldn't be using his children. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, and stupid people shouldn't be allowed out in public. but here you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. However you are not the president of the United States either.
Click to expand...


thank you for reminding me I've got better things to do than argue on the internet with a moron posing as an idiot.


----------



## syrenn

Bfgrn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...
> 
> Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where do I defend beck? Have I said  "go beck good one!"  Daddy should not have used his daughter and beck should not have used daddys example for the but of a joke.
> 
> Answer this: If daddy had not brought up his daughter would beck have said anything about his daughter or her education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NO CALL for Beck to attack an 11 year old girl, and make fun of HER regardless of whether her father brought up her comment.
Click to expand...


I do not dispute that. There was ASLO no call for daddy to trot her out there for public consumption. Daddys fault for throwing his daughter under the bus and PUTTING his daughter in the sights of beck.


----------



## rcajun90

I consider myself a liberal Republican.  I don't like Beck.  All he does is propose the outrageous and gets his viewers into a frenzy.  Attacking children is never okay.  However. I'm sick of Obama using his children in his speeches.  It was dumb using them during a speech addressing a national crisis.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Dante said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would gladly pay a fine and serve time, if I had the opportunity to have a face to face with Beck. One slap. One small slap in the face. Not a punch. Not anything scaring or damaging, except to his frail ego. One slap in the face.
> 
> I'd consider it a civil protest for the betterment of society as a whole.
Click to expand...

 

ROFLMNAO!

Becks Security would beat you into a stew...  

But look, if ya get within striking distance... be sure its on tape!  And leave word for your survivors to post it here FIRST!


----------



## rdean

It probably didn't occur to Obama that right wingers would use this tragedy to smear his daughter and try to gain political points.  

They probably thought they were being funny.  Can anyone think of any other inappropriate jokes by the right?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKX6luiMINQ]YouTube - Bush Jokes about WMD[/ame]


----------



## Dante

thank you wingers...

[youtube]BfUpb3knV00[/youtube]



> When this old world starts a getting me down,
> and people are just too much for me to face.
> I'll climb way up to the top of the stairs and all my cares just drift right into space.
> On the roof, it's peaceful as can be and there the world below don't bother me, no, no.
> 
> So when I come home feeling tired and beat, I'll go up where the air is fresh and sweet.
> I'll get far away from the hustling crowd and all the rat-race noise down in the street.
> On the roof, that's the only place I know, look at the city, baby.
> Where you just have to wish to make it so, let's go up on the roof.
> 
> And at night the stars, they put on a show for free.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

rcajun90 said:


> I consider myself a liberal Republican. I don't like Beck. All he does is propose the outrageous and gets his viewers into a frenzy. Attacking children is never okay. However. I'm sick of Obama using his children in his speeches. It was dumb using them during a speech addressing a national crisis.


 

Hey Scout...

Do you have an example of '_Beck proposing the outrageous_?'

I've run across this sort of position before and without exception...  the person making the assertion, cannot offer a valid example of the outrageous proposition.

But I'm sure you're standing by with many solid examples... so let's see whatcha got..


----------



## Political Junky

Beck apologized. The fool realized he bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...


As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.


----------



## Modbert

RetiredGySgt said:


> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.



O rly now? Got a link there?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...

 

ROFLMNAO!

First Beck didn't smear The Brown Clown's daughter...  She's 11 years old, so comments regarding 'the level of her education' do not rise to a smear.

But families are out of bounds... so it was wrong to use the kid in the analogy...  He's apologized for that.

Without regard to any of it... he did not smear anyone.

His point was a good one; The sychophants of the Brown Clown believed he could 'fix everything' and empty suits don't fix anything.  

Beck was speaking to the idiocy where kids are being taught that 'its the governments job to fix everything...'  With the notion being the '_Hussein will fix it._'

Oils been spilling out of the gulf floor for 6 weeks and he hasn't done a DAMN THING to 'fix it'...  which serves reason, given he's NO MEANS TO DO SO.


----------



## Modbert

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Beck was speaking to the idiocy where kids are being taught that 'its the governments job to fix everything...'  With the notion being the '_Hussein will fix it._'
> 
> Oils been spilling out of the gulf floor for 6 weeks and he hasn't done a DAMN THING to 'fix it'...  which serves reason, given he's NO MEANS TO DO SO.



And BP is doing such a wonderful job, right?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Modbert said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O rly now? Got a link there?
Click to expand...

 

Well let's make it easy...  Why dont YOU post a link wherein YOU DEFENDED PALIN'S DAUGHTER.


----------



## Sherry

Only Stewart would stand a chance of pulling such a "joke" off.


----------



## ABikerSailor

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O rly now? Got a link there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's make it easy...  Why dont YOU post a link wherein YOU DEFENDED PALIN'S DAUGHTER.
Click to expand...


You just went full blown retard, din't ya?


----------



## Modbert

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Well let's make it easy...  Why dont YOU post a link wherein YOU DEFENDED PALIN'S DAUGHTER.





Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media have constantly attacked Palin's kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So two wrongs make a right? Is that what politics has come to?
> 
> Also, using your logic you used on the first page, then Palin had what was coming to him just as much as Palin. However, attacking Palin's kids is still wrong, just like attacking Obama's kids is wrong.
Click to expand...




Modbert said:


> That makes absolutely no sense. That's like saying if a celebrity takes their kid out in public, and the media shows up, that makes them swarming all over the kid fair game.
> 
> People tend to forget that it doesn't matter what is brought into the public circle when it comes to family, point is, you don't attack someone's family. It's unwarranted, no matter how many conservations Obama or Palin bring up. You can disagree with them doing so, but attacking the kids is completely unnecessary on every level.



Yawn.


----------



## AllieBaba

paperview said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
Click to expand...


In other words, you don't face reality.

Got it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Bfgrn said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck just proved he is a scum bag, and you defend him and attack Obama? I'm so fucking sick of you right wing pea brains always trying to project some right wing moron's scummy attack on the victim...
> 
> Beck attacked an 11 year old girl, what NEXT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where do I defend beck? Have I said  "go beck good one!"  Daddy should not have used his daughter and beck should not have used daddys example for the but of a joke.
> 
> Answer this: If daddy had not brought up his daughter would beck have said anything about his daughter or her education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was NO CALL for Beck to attack an 11 year old girl, and make fun of HER regardless of whether her father brought up her comment.
Click to expand...


He didn't attack or make fun of her.
He attacked and ridiculed Obama and liberals in general.

Do you people not understand the English language?

Of course you don't.


----------



## Luissa

AllieBaba said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you don't face reality.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

She faces reality.
You are just a hateful stupid bitch.

You pretty much said it was alright to call Chelsea Clinton a dog, because she is so ugly one cannot help them self. 
Why don't you whine some more about being personally attacked.


----------



## paperview

AllieBaba said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Chelsea Clinton was an ugly kid. She's grown up now, who gives a shit if she's identified as an ugly kid? Do you mean to tell me you don't notice when a kid is ugly?
> 
> If you don't, there's something wrong with you, and you are refusing to face reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you don't face reality.
> 
> Got it.
Click to expand...

I face the reality you are seriously fucked up if you think it's ok and "impossible" not to make fun of an 11 year old child for her appearance.


----------



## WillowTree

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O rly now? Got a link there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's make it easy...  Why dont YOU post a link wherein YOU DEFENDED PALIN'S DAUGHTER.
Click to expand...


I'll be waiting for one. from any lefty,, but I'm not holding my breath are you?


----------



## The T

RetiredGySgt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

RetiredGySgt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall you defended the attack on Palin's daughter.
Click to expand...

 
Naturally...while Obama brought his own daughter into the equation...when she has enough to be concerned of without her DAD making he an issue.


----------



## Madeline

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologize&#8211;and as a dad I should have known better.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...


I don't like this and never have.  The children should be off-limits.  I can recall snotty comments about Trish Nixon, especially when she married in the White House.  There have been rude comments about Chelsea Clinton, and although I cannot abide her folks, that's out of bounds as well.

It isn't illegal to speak in ways that harm a child, but it's immoral.  I hope this costs Beck his show.  Only a complete fuckwhit and coward attacks a man's children to get at the man.  The fact that Beck apologized does not cut a whole lot of ice with me.


----------



## The T

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...

 
Doesn't your spin make you fuckin' Dizzy? Your posting style shows that it certainly does.

Regardless of Beck...Obama should have left his daughter out of the equation.

Beck was making fun of OBAMA...Period.


----------



## syrenn

So beck has apologized for using children as the but of a joke. Good for him.  Will daddy apologize for using his child as a human pawn?


----------



## Alpha1

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Dave Letterman ?


----------



## Alpha1

&#8220;May 28, 2010 &#8211; 14:25 ET

    In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologize&#8211;and as a dad I should have known better.&#8221;

Beck was an asshole in even mentioning Obama's daughter at all...glad to see he at least acknowledged his actions were over the top and offered to apologize for it without waiting for the public outrage to force him to do it.......thats more than assholes like John Stewart and Letterman, Bill Maher, etc. ....


----------



## ABikerSailor

Madeline said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like this and never have.  The children should be off-limits.  I can recall snotty comments about Trish Nixon, especially when she married in the White House.  There have been rude comments about Chelsea Clinton, and although I cannot abide her folks, that's out of bounds as well.
> 
> It isn't illegal to speak in ways that harm a child, but it's immoral.  I hope this costs Beck his show.  Only a complete fuckwhit and coward attacks a man's children to get at the man.  The fact that Beck apologized does not cut a whole lot of ice with me.
Click to expand...


You know.......they kicked Imus off the air for 6 months for a lot less than what Beck has done.

I guess FAUX Noise has no integrity.  But then again, what else could you expect from a foreign owned company?  To have the interests of the US at heart?  

Murdoch doesn't care about shit except cash.


----------



## The T

syrenn said:


> So beck has apologized for using children as the but of a joke. Good for him. Will daddy apologize for using his child as a human pawn?


 
No. Did Carter? No.

Does any Statist? No.


----------



## JScott

Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?"

He attacked both.


----------



## NYcarbineer

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind tells the media that his daughter asked about when he's gonna plug the hole? The swipe is at Obama, not his kid. But.... Obama should keep his kids out of politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child  there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
Click to expand...


That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way.  Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.


----------



## The T

ABikerSailor said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this and never have. The children should be off-limits. I can recall snotty comments about Trish Nixon, especially when she married in the White House. There have been rude comments about Chelsea Clinton, and although I cannot abide her folks, that's out of bounds as well.
> 
> It isn't illegal to speak in ways that harm a child, but it's immoral. I hope this costs Beck his show. Only a complete fuckwhit and coward attacks a man's children to get at the man. The fact that Beck apologized does not cut a whole lot of ice with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know.......they kicked Imus off the air for 6 months for a lot less than what Beck has done.
> 
> I guess FAUX Noise has no integrity. But then again, what else could you expect from a foreign owned company? To have the interests of the US at heart?
> 
> *Murdoch doesn't care about shit except cash.*
Click to expand...

 
SAME can be said of Obama and the CASH he got from BP and every other contributor. And that goes for ALL members of the DC Political Machine.

You aren't good at this either are you?


----------



## The T

NYcarbineer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a parent telling humorous stories about their children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way. Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.
Click to expand...

 
How are they her fault? Elaborate? [Lest this become a PALIN thread in waiting for Crusader Frank's Seal Of approval for PALIN THREADS]?


----------



## ABikerSailor

The T said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this and never have. The children should be off-limits. I can recall snotty comments about Trish Nixon, especially when she married in the White House. There have been rude comments about Chelsea Clinton, and although I cannot abide her folks, that's out of bounds as well.
> 
> It isn't illegal to speak in ways that harm a child, but it's immoral. I hope this costs Beck his show. Only a complete fuckwhit and coward attacks a man's children to get at the man. The fact that Beck apologized does not cut a whole lot of ice with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know.......they kicked Imus off the air for 6 months for a lot less than what Beck has done.
> 
> I guess FAUX Noise has no integrity. But then again, what else could you expect from a foreign owned company? To have the interests of the US at heart?
> 
> *Murdoch doesn't care about shit except cash.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SAME can be said of Obama and the CASH he got from BP and every other contributor. And that goes for ALL members of the DC Political Machine.
> 
> You aren't good at this either are you?
Click to expand...


Pardon?  FAUX Noise is the supposed mouthpiece of the nation, and it's foreign owned.

At least Obama is a citizen.........


----------



## syrenn

NYcarbineer said:


> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way.  Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.



 Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.

The point is dont use children. Period.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Why should Beck even apologize?  That just makes him look phonier.  Howard Stern wouldn't apologize.  Opie and Anthony wouldn't apologize.  Why is Beck trying to pretend he's something he's not?


----------



## NYcarbineer

syrenn said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way.  Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.
> 
> The point is dont use children. Period.
Click to expand...


Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.

lol.


----------



## mudwhistle

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologize&#8211;and as a dad I should have known better.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...


I heard most of the broadcast.

Beck was commenting on Democrats habit of injecting children into an issue when they're going down in flames to beg for sympathy. 

It's not surprising that the free-lance format that Beck uses resulted in a comment that unintentionally ridiculed Obama's daughter. 

It was Obama who opened this can of worms as did Bill Clinton and Jimmy Carter when he knew his presidency was slipping away.

The moment Obama mentioned one of his kids he put them in the spot-light. He never should have done that. Just like he uses his color as a crutch...now the Dems are using Obama's children as a crutch. Too bad they didn't think that of Sarah Palin's kids. The filth that passes as normal conversation about her kids is utterly despicable.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The T said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you want kids off limits then kids are OFF LIMITS. PERIOD.
> 
> Its WRONG for Daddy to use them to make his points. Just as it is WRONG for beck to use them in response. However if daddy had not used his child there would have been nothing for beck to say about them. Daddy's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way. Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are they her fault? Elaborate? [Lest this become a PALIN thread in waiting for Crusader Frank's Seal Of approval for PALIN THREADS]?
Click to expand...


Take it up with syrenn.  It was her proclamation, not mine.


----------



## paperview

NYcarbineer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way.  Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.
> 
> The point is dont use children. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this and never have.  The children should be off-limits.  I can recall snotty comments about Trish Nixon, especially when she married in the White House.  There have been rude comments about Chelsea Clinton, and although I cannot abide her folks, that's out of bounds as well.
> 
> It isn't illegal to speak in ways that harm a child, but it's immoral.  I hope this costs Beck his show.  Only a complete fuckwhit and coward attacks a man's children to get at the man.  The fact that Beck apologized does not cut a whole lot of ice with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know.......they kicked Imus off the air for 6 months for a lot less than what Beck has done.
> 
> I guess FAUX Noise has no integrity.  But then again, what else could you expect from a foreign owned company?  To have the interests of the US at heart?
> 
> Murdoch doesn't care about shit except cash.
Click to expand...


What an ass....

Obviously you don't care about the truth.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> [The moment Obama mentioned one of his kids he put them in the spot-light. He never should have done that. Just like he uses his color as a crutch...now the Dems are using Obama's children as a crutch. Too bad they didn't think that of Sarah Palin's kids. The filth that passes as normal conversation about her kids is utterly despicable.



Anyone NOT see the flagrant, 15 yard penalty, double standard foul here?


----------



## Annie

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.



We don't often disagree, but seems many are forgetting how Chelsea Clinton was left to be, while the Bush twins were run through a ringer. 

When there were a few positive stories about how those same twins tried to make it easier for Obama's girls, the left whacked at them. 

I may be losing some synapses under stress of unemployment, but it seems that it was Obama that brought up his daughter questioning him, which appears to be what Beck picked up on?


----------



## Shadow

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means I think he should mention his family is concerned about the spill.
> 
> Talking about his daughter coming into the bathroom and quoting her is an entirely different matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......a generic "my family is concerned about the spill" would get a whole bunch of shit, because then you fucking morons would say that Obama is too aloof and stand offish.
> 
> Telling the public that his daughter came in while he was shaving humanizes the story.  Apparently you're some kind of alien who doesn't understand human interaction.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that you are the last person on earth who should be lecturing *anyone* on any kind of "human interaction"


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Annie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't often disagree, but seems many are forgetting how Chelsea Clinton was left to be, while the Bush twins were run through a ringer.
> 
> When there were a few positive stories about how those same twins tried to make it easier for Obama's girls, the left whacked at them.
> 
> I may be losing some synapses under stress of unemployment, but it seems that it was Obama that brought up his daughter questioning him, which appears to be what Beck picked up on?
Click to expand...

 

It was...  and as usual... you're spot on.


----------



## The T

Annie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't often disagree, but seems many are forgetting how Chelsea Clinton was left to be, while the Bush twins were run through a ringer.
> 
> When there were a few positive stories about how those same twins tried to make it easier for Obama's girls, the left whacked at them.
> 
> I may be losing some synapses under stress of unemployment, but it seems that it was Obama that brought up his daughter questioning him, which appears to be what Beck picked up on?
Click to expand...

 
Exactly.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Modbert said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's make it easy... Why dont YOU post a link wherein YOU DEFENDED PALIN'S DAUGHTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> So two wrongs make a right? Is that what politics has come to?
> 
> Also, using your logic you used on the first page, then Palin had what was coming to him just as much as Palin. However, attacking Palin's kids is still wrong, just like attacking Obama's kids is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense. That's like saying if a celebrity takes their kid out in public, and the media shows up, that makes them swarming all over the kid fair game.
> 
> People tend to forget that it doesn't matter what is brought into the public circle when it comes to family, point is, you don't attack someone's family. It's unwarranted, no matter how many conservations Obama or Palin bring up. You can disagree with them doing so, but attacking the kids is completely unnecessary on every level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn.
Click to expand...

 
ROFL...

I was speaking of you defending Palin's kids when they were being attacked...

Not playing the "Two wrongs don't make it right" line when your boys kids are mentioned in the media, after your boy uses them as heart string tuggers...

Again... Looking for you defending Palin's kids, WHEN THEY WERE BEING ATTACKED...  For instance when Letterman was calling her daughter a whore... on his nationally broadcast television program; and so on.


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.......syrenn doesn't think that the President should mention their family is concerned about the spill as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all means I think he should mention his family is concerned about the spill.
> 
> Talking about his daughter coming into the bathroom and quoting her is an entirely different matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah......a generic "my family is concerned about the spill" would get a whole bunch of shit, because then you fucking morons would say that Obama is too aloof and stand offish.
> 
> Telling the public that his daughter came in while he was shaving humanizes the story.  Apparently you're some kind of alien who doesn't understand human interaction.
Click to expand...


Obama is on very shaky ground in this issue. Using his daughter in this manner is manipulative at best. 

Beck has to watch what he says about them....because he was critical about what was said about the Palin kids. 

Personally I didn't see the harm at the time but as usual the left is trying to use it to change the subject. 

I don't think this covers for Obama's criminal negligence when it comes to the spill.....I'm sure many here hope it will. Shame on all of you.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Modbert said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck was speaking to the idiocy where kids are being taught that 'its the governments job to fix everything...' With the notion being the '_Hussein will fix it._'
> 
> Oils been spilling out of the gulf floor for 6 weeks and he hasn't done a DAMN THING to 'fix it'... which serves reason, given he's NO MEANS TO DO SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BP is doing such a wonderful job, right?
Click to expand...

 

BP is doing what I would expect of the British.   

But as bad as they are... they're out-pacing the Hussein Regime's performance by 100%.

Thus far, the only thing that the Hussein Regime has done, is to fail to adequately inspect the rig's operations prior to the explosion... and impede the means of LA to prevent the oil from coming on shore.


----------



## Modbert

PubliusInfinitum said:


> ROFL...
> 
> I was speaking of you defending Palin's kids when they were being attacked... .



I don't need to prove myself to anyone. Especially to a racist sexist pig like you.


----------



## Shadow

Annie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't often disagree, but seems many are forgetting how Chelsea Clinton was left to be, while the Bush twins were run through a ringer.
> 
> When there were a few positive stories about how those same twins tried to make it easier for Obama's girls, the left whacked at them.
> 
> I may be losing some synapses under stress of unemployment, but it seems that it was Obama that brought up his daughter questioning him, which appears to be what Beck picked up on?
Click to expand...


I agree with you about the Bush twins...infact, just today one of the posters on this board posted a rauncy pic of one of them on the beach...as an attack on her father (in relation to this very "plug" the hole comment).  And when I left for work...there was no "outrage" about it (I will have to go back and see if it garnered any comments since then) .   I did give that asshole a neg rep though...only the third one I have ever dished out too.

Edited to add:  Just as I figured...no "outrage" at the rauncy pic either.


----------



## rdean

NYcarbineer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amusingly daft, in a disturbing way.  Although I enjoy that you just confirmed that all the attacks on Palin's children were her fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.
> 
> The point is dont use children. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
Click to expand...


Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy),  but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".  

It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

Modbert said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL...
> 
> I was speaking of you defending Palin's kids when they were being attacked... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to prove myself to anyone. Especially to a racist sexist pig like you.
Click to expand...

 

THAT'S what we were looking for!  

Excellent work!

And as usual, your default *Concession* is Duly Noted and...  _Summarily Accepted._


----------



## rdean

Shadow said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't often disagree, but seems many are forgetting how Chelsea Clinton was left to be, while the Bush twins were run through a ringer.
> 
> When there were a few positive stories about how those same twins tried to make it easier for Obama's girls, the left whacked at them.
> 
> I may be losing some synapses under stress of unemployment, but it seems that it was Obama that brought up his daughter questioning him, which appears to be what Beck picked up on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about the Bush twins...infact, just today one of the posters on this board posted a rauncy pic of one of them on the beach...as an attack on her father (in relation to this very "plug" the hole comment).  And when I left for work...there was no "outrage" about it (I will have to go back and see if it garnered any comments since then) .   I did give that asshole a neg rep though...only the third one I have ever dished out too.
Click to expand...


I like the Bush twins.  While their father was pushing his anti gay agenda, they went to the wedding of their gay friend.  I read this from a blurb from a few years ago.

Bush Daughters to attend Gay Wedding. - Page 2 - Christian Forums

I certainly didn't expect my marriage to have to face such a cruel attack from the Bush daughters. Sure, they're underaged, false-ID drinking escapades were one thing but this has gone too far.

I only hope my marriage can survive this.


----------



## mudwhistle

rdean said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.
> 
> The point is dont use children. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy),  but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".
> 
> It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.
Click to expand...


I'm sure you felt exactly the same way when the Dems used scores of toddlers as props on the House floor when they took back Congress.


----------



## Angelhair

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...


_Yes good for Beck - but it was not Beck who brought Malia into the debate - it was President Obama.  He should NEVER have used HIS child to make a point!_


----------



## PubliusInfinitum

rdean said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we agreed, palin should not have brought her children into the ring. Just as daddy should not have used his.
> 
> The point is dont use children. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy), but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".
> 
> It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.
Click to expand...

 

Point of Order...

Abstinence continues to enjoy a 100% efficacy rate.  Not a single female has ever been impregnated, where she chose to not allow a male sperm to gain access to her womb.  

Except of course where someone rationalizes that their needs are more important than the rights of that woman...    Whereupon if we can find 'em and the facts try to conviction, we'll kill'em for it.

What you're doing here is advancing a rationalization which is not only factually incorrect, but the construct of which is logically invalid and intellectually unsound.  

Wherein you surrender that teenagers will have sex, and your answer is to simply authorize that be misinforming them that they have a RIGHT to murder their unborn child to avoid the responsibility for their actions; or to use some form of contraception to avoid responsibility for their actions...

It's IRRATIONAL!


----------



## blu

obama will have to deal with it. he brought his kids into it. its the same exact situation as when palin kids got attacked after she paraded them around


----------



## NYcarbineer

PubliusInfinitum said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy), but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".
> 
> It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of Order...
> 
> Abstinence continues to enjoy a 100% efficacy rate.  Not a single female has ever been impregnated, where she chose to not allow a male sperm to gain access to her womb.
> 
> Except of course where someone rationalizes that their needs are more important than the rights of that woman...    Whereupon if we can find 'em and the facts try to conviction, we'll kill'em for it.
> 
> What you're doing here is advancing a rationalization which is not only factually incorrect, but the construct of which is logically invalid and intellectually unsound.
> 
> Wherein you surrender that teenagers will have sex, and your answer is to simply authorize that be misinforming them that they have a RIGHT to murder their unborn child to avoid the responsibility for their actions; or to use some form of contraception to avoid responsibility for their actions...
> 
> It's IRRATIONAL!
Click to expand...


What is illogical is to employ a program to prevent teen pregnancy whose most important component, in fact its only component, is an impossibility to achieve in worthwhile numbers.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> There was NO CALL for Beck to attack an 11 year old girl, and make fun of HER regardless of whether her father brought up her comment.



He didn't make fun of her.

You can repeat it over and over again, but the words still say what they say.


----------



## Avatar4321

NYcarbineer said:


> Why should Beck even apologize?  That just makes him look phonier.  Howard Stern wouldn't apologize.  Opie and Anthony wouldn't apologize.  Why is Beck trying to pretend he's something he's not?



Because he isn't pretending.


----------



## geauxtohell

Modbert said:


> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.



Actually, his low point was back in the day when he was sucking dick for crack in back allies.

This is a close second.


----------



## Modbert

Avatar4321 said:


> Because he isn't pretending.



He sure puts his foot in his mouth often.

Glenn Beck becomes damaged goods - Glenn Beck - Salon.com



> Beck manned the KZFM war room in his civvies, but had a military bent of mind. His hard-nosed mentor and recruiter, Jim Sumpter, instructed Beck and his fellow DJs to fight to win. "Sumpter was one of the most vicious managers I ever competed against," remembers Chuck Dunaway, a KITE staffer who arrived in Corpus Christi around the same time as Beck. "Our two stations would have bombed each other if we could have done it legally."
> 
> "Jim Sumpter was a master at guerrilla war," says Tucker, Beck's fellow DJ at KZFM. "I like to say that God gave Beck his talent, and Sumpter taught him how to use it." (Sumpter is now a "Birther" and syndicated right-wing talk show host.)





> Beck's first full-scale zoo show was known as "Captain Beck and the A-Team." For four hours every weekday morning, Beck sat in WRKA's small, dimly lighted studio across from his producer and sidekick Bob Dries. Dries was Beck's Ed McMahon and Artie Lange, who cackled like a hen every time Beck cracked wise. "It was Dries' job to punch buttons to launch sound effects, and laugh like he'd just won the lottery at every single limp Glenn Beck joke," remembers a former WRKA colleague.





> Beck and Hattrick began their show far behind Kelly's market-leading show on KZZP. As they continued to get clobbered, Beck grew obsessed with getting his name on the leading station. His first attempt to get Kelly to mention him on the air came shortly after his arrival. "I walked out to get the paper one Saturday morning," remembers Kelly. "When I turned around, I saw that my entire house was covered in Y95 bumper stickers. The windows, the garage doors, the locks -- everything. But I refused to mention Beck's name on the air, which drove him nuts."





> Beck kept trying. When KZZP's music director held his marriage at a Phoenix church, Beck loaded up Y95's two Jeeps with boxes of bumper stickers and drove to the ceremony. As the service was coming to a close, Beck and his team ran crouching from car to car, slapping bumper stickers on anything with a fender. The service ended while Beck was running amok, and the KZZP morning team appeared just in time to see Beck jump into his getaway car. "Beck saw me standing in the way of the exit and gunned right for me. I threw a landscaping rock on his windshield and blocked him," says Kelly. When his old friend demanded he roll down the window, Beck reluctantly obliged. Kelly then unloaded a mouthful of spit in his face.





> The animosity between Beck and Kelly continued to deepen. When Beck and Hattrick produced a local version of Orson Welles' "War of the Worlds" for Halloween -- a recurring motif in Beck's life and career -- Kelly told a local reporter that the bit was a stupid rip-off of a syndicated gag. *The slight outraged Beck, who got his revenge with what may rank as one of the cruelest bits in the history of morning radio. "A couple days after Kelly's wife, Terry, had a miscarriage, Beck called her live on the air and says, 'We hear you had a miscarriage,' " remembers Brad Miller, a former Y95 DJ and Clear Channel programmer. "When Terry said, 'Yes,' Beck proceeded to joke about how Bruce [Kelly] apparently can't do anything right -- about he can't even have a baby."*
> 
> "It was low class," says Miller, now president of Open Stream Broadcasting. "There are certain places you just don't go."


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

6 pages  still on the current events page instead of where it  belong.
Dont have the Mod  powers to move it bert?


----------



## GWV5903

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing*.
Click to expand...


I believe this apology covers it for most rational thinking humans, now the rest of you is another subject.....

The best part of his show this morning is when he criticized Obumer for canceling all drilling projects and using the comparison to a house fire stopping all new construction, that is by far one of the best analogies yet.....

The spill will have lasting effects on the Gulf Coast that are extremely damaging, but stopping exploration is not the answer to this, no it is a reaction by a poor leader, who has no clue what he got into and may never figure it out....


----------



## rdean

mudwhistle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy),  but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".
> 
> It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure you felt exactly the same way when the Dems used scores of toddlers as props on the House floor when they took back Congress.
Click to expand...


It was silly, but it wasn't like getting into a very public and heated debate with my under age daughter's fuck buddy.  I would think the difference would be "obvious".


----------



## Kalam

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Point of Order...
> 
> Abstinence continues to enjoy a 100% efficacy rate.  Not a single female has ever been impregnated, where she chose to not allow a male sperm to gain access to her womb.



What about Maryam umm 'Isa (RA)?

Mary (mother of Jesus) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rdean

PubliusInfinitum said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll see how many others here sign onto your proclamation that the attacks on Palin's children were Sarah Palin's fault.
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it her fault, using her baby to push her "pro life" agenda, and her daughter for the importance of "abstinence only" (a failed policy), but she entered into a national dogfight with a teenager - "Levi Johnson".
> 
> It demonstrates that Sarah Palin herself is immature and not ready for prime time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Point of Order...
> 
> Abstinence continues to enjoy a 100% efficacy rate.  Not a single female has ever been impregnated, where she chose to not allow a male sperm to gain access to her womb.
> 
> Except of course where someone rationalizes that their needs are more important than the rights of that woman...    Whereupon if we can find 'em and the facts try to conviction, we'll kill'em for it.
> 
> What you're doing here is advancing a rationalization which is not only factually incorrect, but the construct of which is logically invalid and intellectually unsound.
> 
> Wherein you surrender that teenagers will have sex, and your answer is to simply authorize that be misinforming them that they have a RIGHT to murder their unborn child to avoid the responsibility for their actions; or to use some form of contraception to avoid responsibility for their actions...
> 
> It's IRRATIONAL!
Click to expand...


Which would be a great argument, if only it were "realistic".  I know.  Ask Sarah Palin's daughter.


----------



## mudwhistle

blu said:


> obama will have to deal with it. he brought his kids into it. its the same exact situation as when palin kids got attacked after she paraded them around



It is traditional during a campaign to show your family to the public.

 Palin exposed her kids about as much as Obama did during the campaign. Remember his victory speech? His whole family came on the stage *dressed in black*? [what a bright wholesome image] Well...the oldest had a blood red dress on. The youngest looked like she was dressed up like a vampire.







Sarah loves her family and is proud of them. She didn't have them just to check the box. Sarah Palin didn't parade her kids around then shove them under the rug like the Clintons did with Chelsea.

She is a mother that knows the difficulties of raising kids these days. One would think you would be sympathetic to that.


----------



## WillowTree

will you guys quit posting that blackwidowspiderdress?


----------



## mudwhistle

*Here's one of the images making fun of the Palin kids we've been subjected to 






or the woman herself.






You'all need to get a grip.*


----------



## AllieBaba

paperview said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think if you are superficial and ugly inside, you would see things that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you don't face reality.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I face the reality you are seriously fucked up if you think it's ok and "impossible" not to make fun of an 11 year old child for her appearance.
Click to expand...


Oh yawwwwwwnnnnnnn.


----------



## Papageorgio

mudwhistle said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> obama will have to deal with it. he brought his kids into it. its the same exact situation as when palin kids got attacked after she paraded them around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is traditional during a campaign to show your family to the public.
> 
> Palin exposed her kids about as much as Obama did during the campaign. Remember his victory speech? His whole family came on the stage *dressed in black*? [what a bright wholesome image] Well...the oldest had a blood red dress on. The youngest looked like she was dressed up like a vampire.
> 
> Sarah loves her family and is proud of them. She didn't have them just to check the box. Sarah Palin didn't parade her kids around then shove them under the rug like the Clintons did with Chelsea.
> 
> She is a mother that knows the difficulties of raising kids these days. One would think you would be sympathetic to that.
Click to expand...


The Clinton's and the Bushs' handled their children well in keeping them out of the public eye. Going on stage with the family as a whole is also a way to share a major family moment. 

Daily routines the children need to be left out of the limelight. Obama uses his kids to appear like every other American family, he is not! He made $5 million last year, he doesn't work on his cars, he doesn't go to the store and buy milk, he doesn't mow grass, he doesn't do any of the mundane tasks that the average Joe does.

His kids should be off limits as he should not use them either. The same goes for Palin and all politicians.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Avatar4321 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Beck even apologize?  That just makes him look phonier.  Howard Stern wouldn't apologize.  Opie and Anthony wouldn't apologize.  Why is Beck trying to pretend he's something he's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he isn't pretending.
Click to expand...


You think he's really sorry for saying that?  You think he's really remorseful?  You think he really believes he said something reprehensible?

ok, if that's the case, then what does make all the people who are defending what he said?


----------



## NYcarbineer

So I guess the bottom line is that Obama should hide his kids in a closet somewhere, figuratively speaking, 

in order to keep it unacceptable for Obama-haters to trash them.

(doesn't that mean the haters win?)


----------



## AllieBaba

Please provide the evidence that the children were trashed.

You can't, because it didn't happen.


----------



## Big Fitz

Christ on a crutch.  Media Matters?

I listened to the broadcast live.  He did not mock Obama's daughter.  He used an impersonation of P-BO's daughter to rigthtly mock the shit out of her father.

Did you pwug teh hhole, daddy?

Fucking please.  That whole little piece of human (feces) interest story was nothing more than an attempt to curry the politically ignorant by making it look like he gave even a good fart let alone a shit what was happening in the gulf.  It was an attempt to give the illusion he's on top of what's going on.  

14 days after Exxon Valdez, the Dallas Morning news was decrying "too little too late" from the Bush 41 admin.  This is now 40 days and all we get is demonization and attempts to steal credit for anything being done right there with the top kill.

Did you pwug the hhole, Daddy?

Gimme a break.  You want your children left alone, stop holding them in the line of fire.






BTW, just as a friendly reminder.  Mediamatters is NOT a news source.  It is a propaganda source.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah Fitz........and FAUX Noise is genuine "facts".


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Beck even apologize?  That just makes him look phonier.  Howard Stern wouldn't apologize.  Opie and Anthony wouldn't apologize.  Why is Beck trying to pretend he's something he's not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he isn't pretending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think he's really sorry for saying that?  You think he's really remorseful?  You think he really believes he said something reprehensible?
> 
> ok, if that's the case, then what does make all the people who are defending what he said?
Click to expand...


If Obama is a fake then the people that supported might feel he tricked them.

Some of them just can't admit that to themselves.


----------



## syrenn

mudwhistle said:


> It is traditional during a campaign to show your family to the public.
> 
> Palin exposed her kids about as much as Obama did during the campaign. Remember his victory speech? His whole family came on the stage *dressed in black*? [what a bright wholesome image] Well...the oldest had a blood red dress on. The youngest looked like she was dressed up like a vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah loves her family and is proud of them. She didn't have them just to check the box. Sarah Palin didn't parade her kids around then shove them under the rug like the Clintons did with Chelsea.
> 
> She is a mother that knows the difficulties of raising kids these days. One would think you would be sympathetic to that.



There is a difference between a family photo opp. and using your children as pawns.  The obamas on stage together is a moving family moment in history. Daddy is not *using *his children here. He is sharing a moment WITH his family, a very large difference. 

The clintons did not shove Chelsea under the rug, her parents BOTH had the good sense to know not to use her as a pawn. 

palin and obama both love their children and are proud of them. kudos for them. Both are *guilty* of using their children to further what ever point it is they were/are making at the time. BOTH are WRONG

It is their jobs as parents to protect their children. Protecting them includes not putting their children in the spotlight, by their own hands, on the table for discussion or comment.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey syrenn, YOU have any kids?

If not, then shut the fuck up until you become a parent.


----------



## syrenn

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey syrenn, YOU have any kids?
> 
> If not, then shut the fuck up until you become a parent.



Hey abikersaylor. What part about don't use your children as pawns didn't you understand? 

Please feel to talk about yours and throw them under the bus.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Not gonna answer the question, eh bitchbits?

Are you medically sterile, or is it because you're too stupid to fuck?


----------



## Chris

Glenn Beck described himself as a "rodeo clown."

I think that's an insult to rodeo clowns.


----------



## AllieBaba

I would like to, once again, draw attention to the foul posts of those who lie about what their betters say, and who claim OTHERS are hate-mongers.


----------



## Chris

AllieBaba said:


> I would like to, once again, draw attention to the foul posts of those who lie about what their betters say, and who claim OTHERS are hate-mongers.



There is no need to "claim."

Beck is a hate monger.


----------



## Big Fitz

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah Fitz........and FAUX Noise is genuine "facts".


I don't watch Fox.  I listened to it live.  Unlike shitballs like you on the left, I try to get original sources instead of trusting the house of Goebbels known as Mediamatters.

You hide behind your children or use them for propaganda, you don't get to say hands off anymore.  Jimmeh learned that the instant "Amy" piped in about Nukyewlar weapons.  And once you drag them into the fray you don't get to pull them back either.  What was done to Chelsea Clinton was out of line till she basically put herself in the spotlight as an adult.  The Palin children were also unfairly targetted too.

But you play anecdote to make yourself look good, you have to butch up and take the consequences.

Daddy, did u pwug teh hhole?  I doubt it ever really occurred.  Made up on the spot to curry favor and popularity.


----------



## syrenn

Big Fitz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Fitz........and FAUX Noise is genuine "facts".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox.  I listened to it live.  Unlike shitballs like you on the left, I try to get original sources instead of trusting the house of Goebbels known as Mediamatters.
> 
> You hide behind your children or use them for propaganda, you don't get to say hands off anymore.  Jimmeh learned that the instant "Amy" piped in about Nukyewlar weapons.  And once you drag them into the fray you don't get to pull them back either.  What was done to Chelsea Clinton was out of line till she basically put herself in the spotlight as an adult.  The Palin children were also unfairly targetted too.
> 
> But you play anecdote to make yourself look good, you have to butch up and take the consequences.
> 
> Daddy, did u pwug teh hhole?  I doubt it ever really occurred.  Made up on the spot to curry favor and popularity.
Click to expand...


I am not sure why this concept is so hard for so many to grasp.


----------



## Big Fitz

syrenn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Fitz........and FAUX Noise is genuine "facts".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox.  I listened to it live.  Unlike shitballs like you on the left, I try to get original sources instead of trusting the house of Goebbels known as Mediamatters.
> 
> You hide behind your children or use them for propaganda, you don't get to say hands off anymore.  Jimmeh learned that the instant "Amy" piped in about Nukyewlar weapons.  And once you drag them into the fray you don't get to pull them back either.  What was done to Chelsea Clinton was out of line till she basically put herself in the spotlight as an adult.  The Palin children were also unfairly targetted too.
> 
> But you play anecdote to make yourself look good, you have to butch up and take the consequences.
> 
> Daddy, did u pwug teh hhole?  I doubt it ever really occurred.  Made up on the spot to curry favor and popularity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure why this concept is so hard for so many to grasp.
Click to expand...

Hypocritical righteous indignation.  How dare you call me out when I'm pulling a shitty stunt!  See Boncher's Maxim.


----------



## Zona

AllieBaba said:


> Please provide the evidence that the children were trashed.
> 
> You can't, because it didn't happen.



I know righty.......they always say they picked on the Palin's kids and i never really saw it.  They can never prove anything, they just say how horrible they treated her kids.  

Bullshit.


----------



## Zona

Big Fitz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Fitz........and FAUX Noise is genuine "facts".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox.  I listened to it live.  Unlike shitballs like you on the left, I try to get original sources instead of trusting the house of Goebbels known as Mediamatters.
> 
> You hide behind your children or use them for propaganda, you don't get to say hands off anymore.  Jimmeh learned that the instant "Amy" piped in about Nukyewlar weapons.  And once you drag them into the fray you don't get to pull them back either.  What was done to Chelsea Clinton was out of line till she basically put herself in the spotlight as an adult.  The Palin children were also unfairly targetted too.
> 
> But you play anecdote to make yourself look good, you have to butch up and take the consequences.
> 
> Daddy, did u pwug teh hhole? * I doubt it ever really occurred.  Made up on the spot to curry favor and popularity*.
Click to expand...


Do you have ANY proof of this?  ANY?   

I am so tired of your bullshit.


----------



## AllieBaba

I used to think leftists were just ignorant.

Now I know they are dishonest shysters.


----------



## JenyEliza

Echo Zulu said:


> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.



You got that wrong.

Attacking Palin's MENTALLY HANDICAPPED TODDLER =  A-Ok for you loons

Attacking Obama's (ostensibly normal) PREETEEN = END OF THE FUCKING WORLD AS WE KNOW IT.


----------



## Yukon.

Beck is an ignorant racist swine. There is no other way to describe him. Those who watch his show and believe the drivel spewing from his drug addicted mind are dangerous.


----------



## Sinatra

syrenn said:


> obama is the one who threw his own daughter under the bus. No ones fault but his own she is being made fun of. obama made his daughter fair game and put her in the position of defending her fathers statements for the rest of her life.
> 
> If you want your children kept out of the fire, don't USE them to further your political aspirations.
> 
> Hopefully the idiot has learned a lesson to keep his daughters our of the ring.


____

Agreed - Beck should not have engaged in the mocking of Obama via the daughter, and good on him for quickly apologizing - but Obama himself, by once again utilizing his own kids as a political prop, initiated the situation.

That "plug the hole" line is among the most incredibly stupid comments from an American president in a loooong time - and reeked of being totally manufactured as well.

Obama is aloof because he is stupid - he is cautious because he doesn't understand so much of what is going on around him.


----------



## The T

Yukon. said:


> Beck is an ignorant racist swine. There is no other way to describe him. Those who watch his show and believe the drivel spewing from his drug addicted mind are dangerous.


 
So says the third Runner of NEG REP.  Sorry Yukon. Glenn is none of what you describe. Albiet he should have not commented...but nor should have Obama fronted his Daughter into the discussion that she has zero to do with .

Sorry Old man, you are wrong.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Glen Beck hasn't had a cogent thought in his head since he quit drinking and went on a dry bender.


----------



## The T

AllieBaba said:


> I used to think leftists were just ignorant.
> 
> Now I know they are dishonest shysters.


 
Liars are more appropriate.


----------



## Yukon.

ABikerSailor said:


> Glen Beck hasn't had a cogent thought in his head since he quit drinking and went on a dry bender.




*BRAVO ! Finally we agree on something ! I can't believe it.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Speaking of liars the 'T(ard), wanna talk about the whoppers that have come out of the GOP?

We can start with the family values and the adulterers and work our way from there.


----------



## Yukon.

JenyEliza said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong.
> 
> Attacking Palin's MENTALLY HANDICAPPED TODDLER =  A-Ok for you loons
> 
> Attacking Obama's (ostensibly normal) PREETEEN = END OF THE FUCKING WORLD AS WE KNOW IT.
Click to expand...


Jenny,

Please my child. Give us a break will you? Palin has a retarded child, a duaghter best described as a ....well you know "single mum" for lack of a better term. She doesnt have any problem with shooting wolves from a plane and she rights crib notes on her hand. This woman isn't in the same league as the President. I doubt she is intellectually at the same level as Obama's daughters. The woman is a joke.

p.s. I would apprciate it if you didn't use such foul language.


----------



## Meister

Yukon. said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking Obama's Children=Good
> 
> Attacking Palin's Children=Bad
> 
> 
> Just trying to keep track here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong.
> 
> Attacking Palin's MENTALLY HANDICAPPED TODDLER =  A-Ok for you loons
> 
> Attacking Obama's (ostensibly normal) PREETEEN = END OF THE FUCKING WORLD AS WE KNOW IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jenny,
> 
> Please my child. Give us a break will you? Palin has a retarded child, a duaghter best described as a ....well you know "single mum" for lack of a better term. She doesnt have any problem with shooting wolves from a plane and she rights crib notes on her hand. This woman isn't in the same league as the President. I doubt she is intellectually at the same level as Obama's daughters. The woman is a joke.
> 
> p.s. I would apprciate it if you didn't use such foul language.
Click to expand...


I see they let you back into the party to troll, huh, yukon?  Well welcome back I guess.


----------



## Angelhair

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is traditional during a campaign to show your family to the public.
> 
> Palin exposed her kids about as much as Obama did during the campaign. Remember his victory speech? His whole family came on the stage *dressed in black*? [what a bright wholesome image] Well...the oldest had a blood red dress on. The youngest looked like she was dressed up like a vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah loves her family and is proud of them. She didn't have them just to check the box. Sarah Palin didn't parade her kids around then shove them under the rug like the Clintons did with Chelsea.
> 
> She is a mother that knows the difficulties of raising kids these days. One would think you would be sympathetic to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a family photo opp. and using your children as pawns.  The obamas on stage together is a moving family moment in history. Daddy is not *using *his children here. He is sharing a moment WITH his family, a very large difference.
> 
> The clintons did not shove Chelsea under the rug, her parents BOTH had the good sense to know not to use her as a pawn.
> 
> palin and obama both love their children and are proud of them. kudos for them. Both are *guilty* of using their children to further what ever point it is they were/are making at the time. BOTH are WRONG
> 
> It is their jobs as parents to protect their children. Protecting them includes not putting their children in the spotlight, by their own hands, on the table for discussion or comment.
Click to expand...


_I do hope Michelle took this dress and burned it. Why oh why would she wear a dress that brings to mind a black widow spider????  (No pun intended)_


----------



## The T

Angelhair said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is traditional during a campaign to show your family to the public.
> 
> Palin exposed her kids about as much as Obama did during the campaign. Remember his victory speech? His whole family came on the stage *dressed in black*? [what a bright wholesome image] Well...the oldest had a blood red dress on. The youngest looked like she was dressed up like a vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah loves her family and is proud of them. She didn't have them just to check the box. Sarah Palin didn't parade her kids around then shove them under the rug like the Clintons did with Chelsea.
> 
> She is a mother that knows the difficulties of raising kids these days. One would think you would be sympathetic to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between a family photo opp. and using your children as pawns. The obamas on stage together is a moving family moment in history. Daddy is not *using *his children here. He is sharing a moment WITH his family, a very large difference.
> 
> The clintons did not shove Chelsea under the rug, her parents BOTH had the good sense to know not to use her as a pawn.
> 
> palin and obama both love their children and are proud of them. kudos for them. Both are *guilty* of using their children to further what ever point it is they were/are making at the time. BOTH are WRONG
> 
> It is their jobs as parents to protect their children. Protecting them includes not putting their children in the spotlight, by their own hands, on the table for discussion or comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I do hope Michelle took this dress and burned it. Why oh why would she wear a dress that brings to mind a black widow spider???? (No pun intended)_
Click to expand...

 
Why should she destroy that which _aptly_ describes her? After all she's on the trail of telling _Americans_ *HOW* they should be eating...while News reports tell us that even _SHE_ isn't practicing what she _preaches?_


----------



## The T

Meister said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong.
> 
> Attacking Palin's MENTALLY HANDICAPPED TODDLER = A-Ok for you loons
> 
> Attacking Obama's (ostensibly normal) PREETEEN = END OF THE FUCKING WORLD AS WE KNOW IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny,
> 
> Please my child. Give us a break will you? Palin has a retarded child, a duaghter best described as a ....well you know "single mum" for lack of a better term. She doesnt have any problem with shooting wolves from a plane and she rights crib notes on her hand. This woman isn't in the same league as the President. I doubt she is intellectually at the same level as Obama's daughters. The woman is a joke.
> 
> p.s. I would apprciate it if you didn't use such foul language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see they let you back into the party to troll, huh, yukon? Well welcome back I guess.
Click to expand...

 
At least he dropped that idiotic Avatar.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Believe it or not, some of Yukon's posts actually make sense.

I guess removing the stick outta his ass took the pressure off his brain.


----------



## Douger

He's just jealous because she is more educated.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Douger said:


> He's just jealous because she is more educated.



I hardly think that a degree in broadcast journalism, that you had to go to 4 different colleges to earn qualifies the Wasilla Chihuahua as "better educated" than anyone.

Shit........my cat is smarter than Palin.


----------



## The T

ABikerSailor said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous because she is more educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think that a degree in broadcast journalism, that you had to go to 4 different colleges to earn qualifies the Wasilla Chihuahua as "better educated" than anyone.
> 
> Shit........my cat is smarter than Palin.
Click to expand...

 
Interesting. Then the CAT owns your ass....Because you've certainly shown lesser than your cat.


----------



## Meister

I find it very amusing that all these "intelligent" east coast college type politicians that make it to the presidency have gotten our country into the debacle we're in.  They are considered smart? 
Give me a break.


----------



## The T

Meister said:


> I find it very amusing that all these "intelligent" east coast college type politicians that make it to the presidency have gotten our country into the debacle we're in. They are considered smart?
> Give me a break.


 
And isn't it _interesting _that they _defer...DEFLECT unto others?_


----------



## JimH52

ABikerSailor said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous because she is more educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think that a degree in broadcast journalism, that you had to go to 4 different colleges to earn qualifies the Wasilla Chihuahua as "better educated" than anyone.
> 
> Shit........my cat is smarter than Palin.
Click to expand...




And i doubt that your cat has ever thrown its paws into the air and quit...right?


----------



## Modbert




----------



## The T

Modbert said:


> View attachment 10438


 
Shut the Fuck up...and Go enlist in the Military Dumbfuck. DO something Constructive with you life instead of being a horses' ASS on a Message board.


----------



## random3434

The T said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the Fuck up...and Go enlist in the Military Dumbfuck. DO something Constructive with you life instead of being a horses' ASS on a Message board.
Click to expand...


Says the drunken poseur with no life.


----------



## Modbert

The T said:


> Shut the Fuck up...and Go enlist in the Military Dumbfuck. DO something Constructive with you life instead of being a horses' ASS on a Message board.



I could say the same thing to you. You tell me to do something constructive with my life instead of wasting it on a message board, and yet here you are. Amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Zona

Echo Zulu said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the Fuck up...and Go enlist in the Military Dumbfuck. DO something Constructive with you life instead of being a horses' ASS on a Message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the drunken poseur with no life.
Click to expand...


I had a feeling that guy was drunk.  The T (eabagger is not a tea toddler?)...


----------



## Chris

Have they plugged that hole yet?

No, not that one.

The one under Glenn Beck's nose!


----------



## Big Fitz

> I am so tired of your bullshit.



After you've left the board, we'll be happy to throw a party in honor of the event.

Fucking deal Hannazity boy.  Like you don't have a gallon per second rate of spewing bullshit.


----------



## Yukon.

What can you really say about a woman who gets up on the stage during a campaign showing off her disabled child, and her unmarried pregnant daughter to the world press? Then she brags about shooting wolves from an airplane. The sad thing is that the GOP wanted her as VP, standing with a 73 year old cancer survivor who would be President. Just imagine her refered to as "President Palin". 

Had McCaine been elected he most likely would have died within a few years and at that point you would have witnessed the fastest impeachment in history - Palin wouldn't have been able to clean her derrier and change her underwear quick enough.


----------



## AllieBaba

Why on earth would any woman hide her children?

If I were running for vp, my kids would be right by my side. Because that's what families do. If you can have your kids with you, you do. Particularly if they're underage. I'd want my kids right next to me. Running for office is a family event, and it is definitely something I imagine most people would want to share with their families.


----------



## mudwhistle

Chris said:


> Have they plugged that hole yet?
> 
> No, not that one.
> 
> The one under Glenn Beck's nose!



Hope not.

It will take more then this overblown fire-storm to do that.


----------



## syrenn

AllieBaba said:


> Why on earth would any woman hide her children?
> 
> If I were running for vp, my kids would be right by my side. Because that's what families do. If you can have your kids with you, you do. Particularly if they're underage. I'd want my kids right next to me. Running for office is a family event, and it is definitely something I imagine most people would want to share with their families.




No I do not support the idea of running for office being a family event. I am voting for a single person not an entire family.

I think its disgusting now that the first ladys seems to automatically be plopped in some job to make her husband look good. 

Yes the idea of having your children with you may be appealing but it is VERY wrong and a horrible idea.. In doing so you open them up for comment, just as this thread shows. You leave your children open for ridicule and laughter. You would be placing them in the ring as fair game.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Meister said:


> I find it very amusing that all these "intelligent" east coast college type politicians that make it to the presidency have gotten our country into the debacle we're in.  They are considered smart?
> Give me a break.



What's even more interesting is that every time a Texan has been in office, we've gone to war.

Johnson  - Viet Nam

Bush Sr. - Desert Storm

Bush the lesser - Iraq and Afghanistan

So, what is it that makes the Texans more "intelligent" than the East Coast types again?


----------



## ABikerSailor

JimH52 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just jealous because she is more educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think that a degree in broadcast journalism, that you had to go to 4 different colleges to earn qualifies the Wasilla Chihuahua as "better educated" than anyone.
> 
> Shit........my cat is smarter than Palin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i doubt that your cat has ever thrown its paws into the air and quit...right?
Click to expand...


If a mouse shows up in the house, the cat DOESN'T quit until it's been caught.

Best of all?  The cat hasn't been sued for improper behavior while in office.


----------



## Big Fitz

From PM:


			
				Yukon. said:
			
		

> It always amzes me how free speech is not tolerated by Conservtaives. Palin is a freak as are her children.



Thanks for illustrating that you do not believe you should suffer the consequences of your free speech.  You are not special in that you deserve preferential deferment from criticism.  You said, and continue to say vile and stupid shit.  You deserve to be called out on it.  You are offended that Beck made fun of P-BO claiming a story about his daughter happened in which to curry favor with the fucking STUPID people in the electorate to make it look like he cares when it's flat out obvious the people of Louisiana are nothing more than photo op cardboard cuttouts to His Sociopathness.

Have you pwugged teh hhole yet daddy?

But yet it's okay to attack a woman and child and make fun of the fact he's got Down's Syndrome.  That's game.  Yeah, I can see the fauxrage hypocrisy from my house.


----------



## Meister

ABikerSailor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very amusing that all these "intelligent" east coast college type politicians that make it to the presidency have gotten our country into the debacle we're in.  They are considered smart?
> Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's even more interesting is that every time a Texan has been in office, we've gone to war.
> 
> Johnson  - Viet Nam
> 
> Bush Sr. - Desert Storm
> 
> Bush the lesser - Iraq and Afghanistan
> 
> So, what is it that makes the Texans more "intelligent" than the East Coast types again?
Click to expand...


Eh, ABS......I'm calling out all politicians....I didn't stipulate the party.  Johnson was already at war in Viet Nam when he took over the office.
I have no idea why your talking about Texans, look where Bush Jr. went to college.


----------



## Big Fitz

Meister said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it very amusing that all these "intelligent" east coast college type politicians that make it to the presidency have gotten our country into the debacle we're in.  They are considered smart?
> Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's even more interesting is that every time a Texan has been in office, we've gone to war.
> 
> Johnson  - Viet Nam
> 
> Bush Sr. - Desert Storm
> 
> Bush the lesser - Iraq and Afghanistan
> 
> So, what is it that makes the Texans more "intelligent" than the East Coast types again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, ABS......I'm calling out all politicians....I didn't stipulate the party.  Johnson was already at war in Viet Nam when he took over the office.
> I have no idea why your talking about Texans, look where Bush Jr. went to college.
Click to expand...

Meh.  Since the Civil War, all wars except the Spanish American, Desert Storm and Gulf War, have all been started by democrats.


----------



## Angelhair

Big Fitz said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's even more interesting is that every time a Texan has been in office, we've gone to war.
> 
> Johnson  - Viet Nam
> 
> Bush Sr. - Desert Storm
> 
> Bush the lesser - Iraq and Afghanistan
> 
> So, what is it that makes the Texans more "intelligent" than the East Coast types again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, ABS......I'm calling out all politicians....I didn't stipulate the party.  Johnson was already at war in Viet Nam when he took over the office.
> I have no idea why your talking about Texans, look where Bush Jr. went to college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh.  Since the Civil War, all wars except the Spanish American, Desert Storm and Gulf War, have all been started by democrats.
Click to expand...


_So very true - so it's not the Texans, it's the demnuts._


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah.......and the Iraq war was started by a stupid fucker who INVADED THE WRONG FUCKING COUNTRY!


----------



## Angelhair

_It's time Obama respected his girls and leave them out of his 'points'.....else he better be ready for them to be exploited.  The less his daughters are in the spotlight the better.  But being that he is so narcissitic, he will find that hard to do.  That is when Michelle should step into the picture._


----------



## Meister

Big Fitz said:


> From PM:
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always amzes me how free speech is not tolerated by Conservtaives. Palin is a freak as are her children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for illustrating that you do not believe you should suffer the consequences of your free speech.  You are not special in that you deserve preferential deferment from criticism.  You said, and continue to say vile and stupid shit.  You deserve to be called out on it.  You are offended that Beck made fun of P-BO claiming a story about his daughter happened in which to curry favor with the fucking STUPID people in the electorate to make it look like he cares when it's flat out obvious the people of Louisiana are nothing more than photo op cardboard cuttouts to His Sociopathness.
> 
> Have you pwugged teh hhole yet daddy?
> 
> But yet it's okay to attack a woman and child and make fun of the fact he's got Down's Syndrome.  That's game.  Yeah, I can see the fauxrage hypocrisy from my house.
Click to expand...

Not to mention it's the left that wants to silence the the critics of this administration.  Yukon couldn't even be honest when addressing this issue.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Know what I'd like to see?

Someone go after Beck and his family and put them up like Beck does to others.


----------



## Big Fitz

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah.......and the Iraq war was started by a stupid fucker who INVADED THE WRONG FUCKING COUNTRY!


----------



## Big Fitz

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what I'd like to see?
> 
> Someone go after Beck and his family and put them up like Beck does to others.


So the four boycotts (some run by former and current white house advisers), Media Matters constantly lying and regular death threats against him isn't enough?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck smears Obama's 11-year-old daughter | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> Glenn Beck Apology | Plug the hole | Beck Malia | Mediaite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...


Obama used his daughter as a prop, so using her to mock her daddy is fair game.


----------



## Yukon.

Lonestar,

Don't forget that Glenn Beck is a drunk, a drug addict, and a proven lier.


----------



## California Girl

So Beck apologized. Good for him. I always respect people who have the courage to say sorry. Let he who is without guilt cast the first stone, and all that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Yukon. said:


> Lonestar,
> 
> Don't forget that Glenn Beck is a drunk, a drug addict, and a proven lier.



Prove each of your claims and you may have a point. 

Glenn Beck is a drunk.

Glenn Beck is a drug addict.

Glen Beck is a proven lier [sic].


----------



## Yukon.

Lonestar,

He's a drunk, a lier,and an ex-drug addict. Simply google it. I have ansd there are several thousand articles of proof. You know it.


----------



## Yukon.

California Girl said:


> So Beck apologized. Good for him. I always respect people who have the courage to say sorry. Let he who is without guilt cast the first stone, and all that.



...all he has to do is "I'm sorry" He can lie, cheat, drink, take drugs, and call names. All he has to say is "I'm sorry"


----------



## elvis

Beck is a recovering alcoholic.  As for drug addict, I have never heard that. a liar?  well, all those talking heads are.


----------



## Avatar4321

Big Fitz said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I'd like to see?
> 
> Someone go after Beck and his family and put them up like Beck does to others.
> 
> 
> 
> So the four boycotts (some run by former and current white house advisers), Media Matters constantly lying and regular death threats against him isn't enough?
Click to expand...


You mean death threats against him & his family


----------



## Big Fitz

Yukon. said:


> Lonestar,
> 
> He's a drunk, a lier,and an ex-drug addict. Simply google it. I have ansd there are several thousand articles of proof. You know it.


Glenn Beck has never hidden the fact that he is an alcoholic and had been a drug user.  He is in AA and has been for a long time.  During his drinking years, he had an incident that snapped his life around, combined with his second wife, Tonya, whom he credits with turning him back from the brink of death and getting his life straight.

As for a liar... l-i-a-r... you can cite the lies he's made perchance?  Or just spout generalities with probably no fact behind them.


----------



## Avatar4321

Yukon. said:


> Lonestar,
> 
> He's a drunk, a lier,and an ex-drug addict. Simply google it. I have ansd there are several thousand articles of proof. You know it.



In other words, you don't have jack to support your claim or counter anything Glenn says so you have to make stuff up and hope people are stupid enough to believe it blindly.


----------



## Avatar4321

ABikerSailor said:


> Know what I'd like to see?
> 
> Someone go after Beck and his family and put them up like Beck does to others.



You know what I'd like to see? You actually having compassion for another human being.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Yukon. said:


> Lonestar,
> 
> He's a drunk, a lier,and an ex-drug addict. Simply google it. I have ansd there are several thousand articles of proof. You know it.



Just admit you can't prove it and move on. 

Just because an article on the internet says so doesn't make it true. But you knew that, right?

And the word is "liar" not "lier"


----------



## Sherry

Beck freely discusses his past issues with alcohol and drugs. He spent a good portion of the beginning of his tv show (I don't listen to him on radio) yesterday addressing his remarks regarding Obama and his daughter. He regrets his comments and makes no excuses for them. His wife very calmly let him know, in a way only a wife can, that is was wrong.


----------



## Stephanie

So? if Beck *smeared *the Obama's daughter.

Does that mean the Obama *smeared* his own daughter.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Sherry said:


> Beck freely discusses his past issues with alcohol and drugs. He spent a good portion of the beginning of his tv show (I don't listen to him on radio) yesterday addressing his remarks regarding Obama and his daughter. He regrets his comments and makes no excuses for them. His wife very calmly let him know, in a way only a wife can, that is was wrong.



His past, I can accept. But this moron is stating that Beck _is _all these things, not was. And he has failed to prove his claim.


----------



## Yukon.

An alchoholic is always an alchoholic...always. Check with AA if you don't believe me, they always are at risk of taking just one drink. A drug addict is the same. Beck fits both of these categories. I can't help it if your god has a "rough" background. He earned it. As for him being a li*E*r that is legendary.


----------



## Stephanie

whoa.
I didn't know Beck was God, when did that happen.


----------



## Yukon.

Stephanie,

To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples


----------



## Meister

Yukon. said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples



I didn't know that O'Reilly was extreme right.


----------



## Stephanie

Meister said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that O'Reilly was extreme right.
Click to expand...


anyone that is right to a commie Progressive is "extreme right", don't ya know.


----------



## California Girl

Avatar4321 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I'd like to see?
> 
> Someone go after Beck and his family and put them up like Beck does to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I'd like to see? You actually having compassion for another human being.
Click to expand...


Gee, that's a really good point. AGayBiker is very, very good at faux outrage on any given topic - particularly Iraq - but, thinking about it, I have never read anything vaguely like compassion from him.


----------



## California Girl

Yukon. said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples



You wouldn't recognize 'extreme right' if they wore jackboots, moron.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Yukon. said:


> An alchoholic is always an alchoholic...always. Check with AA if you don't believe me, they always are at risk of taking just one drink. A drug addict is the same. Beck fits both of these categories. I can't help it if your god has a "rough" background. He earned it. As for him being a li*E*r that is legendary.



Well if that's what they teach you in AA then it's no wonder you're retarded.

You claimed he IS an alcoholic, drug addict and a liar, yet you have failed to support any of these claims with facts. Just because a person had an addiction does not mean has an addiction. And you have not provided any of the lies you claim Beck has told.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize 'extreme right' if they wore jackboots, moron.
Click to expand...



I never watched or listened to Beck.  I had previously seen a part of one of his TV shows and found him just plain irritating.

But he recently (within the past week or two) came aboard the Sirius Satellite Radio Network on their conservative political station called "PATRIOT."  So, just out of curiosity, I listened a couple of times.  I found him less irritating on the radio.  More banter.  A bit more jocular.  A bit less frantic and (by appearances) a bit less cuckoo.

One of the shows I heard part of was that one where they imitated Malia.  At one point they seemed to realize that the imitaion sounded more like Elmo from Sesame Street.  I have to admit, it was funny when the Malia voice became the Elmo voice and the questions began with the phrase, "What Elmo wants to know is . . . ."

Dragging the kids into it is stupid.  The President should refrain, and so should Beck.

Beck at least apologized.


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize 'extreme right' if they wore jackboots, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never watched or listened to Beck. I had previously seen a part of one of his TV shows and found him just plain irritating.
> 
> But he recently (within the past week or two) came aboard the Sirius Satellite Radio Network on their conservative political station called "PATRIOT." So, just out of curiosity, I listened a couple of times. I found him less irritating on the radio. More banter. A bit more jocular. A bit less frantic and (by appearances) a bit less cuckoo.
> 
> One of the shows I heard part of was that one where they imitated Malia. At one point they seemed to realize that the imitaion sounded more like Elmo from Sesame Street. I have to admit, it was funny when the Malia voice became the Elmo voice and the questions began with the phrase, "What Elmo wants to know is . . . ."
> 
> Dragging the kids into it is stupid. The President should refrain, and so should Beck.
> 
> Beck at least apologized.
Click to expand...

 
His ONLY comment should have been "_Did you ever notice that when a Statist gets their back pinned to a wall? They Bring the 'CHILDREN' into the fray..."_

And left it at that. And yes, at least he apologized. When's the last time a Statist apologized for bringing chlidren into the discussion when it really didn't concern the 'children'...and was meant purely for heart-tugging purposes only?  -NEVER-


----------



## Big Fitz

Stephanie said:


> whoa.
> I didn't know Beck was God, when did that happen.


nobody sent me or the Mormons the memo.

BTW, Sherry, you should listen to his radio program.  I find it better than his TV show, all be it I haven't seen much of that since I don't watch TV really.


----------



## geauxtohell

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar,
> 
> Don't forget that Glenn Beck is a drunk, a drug addict, and a proven lier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove each of your claims and you may have a point.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drunk.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drug addict.
> 
> Glen Beck is a proven lier [sic].
Click to expand...


Well, here is the alcohol and drug bit.  



> But at the age of 30, Beck lost his passion for radio - and everything else - as he was consumed by alcoholism and drug addiction. Coming to terms with his past and staying sober shifted his life direction. He found new love (his second wife, Tania) and religion (he was baptized Mormon) and decided he would pursue a career in talk radio.



Glenn Beck - About

I won't touch the "liar" bit, since it will just turn into "yes he is..." and "no he isn't!"


----------



## The T

Big Fitz said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa.
> I didn't know Beck was God, when did that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody sent me or the Mormons the memo.
> 
> BTW, Sherry, you should listen to his radio program. I find it better than his TV show, all be it I haven't seen much of that since I don't watch TV really.
Click to expand...

 

His Radio program is really much better.


----------



## Sherry

The T said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa.
> I didn't know Beck was God, when did that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody sent me or the Mormons the memo.
> 
> BTW, Sherry, you should listen to his radio program. I find it better than his TV show, all be it I haven't seen much of that since I don't watch TV really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His Radio program is really much better.
Click to expand...


I probably would enjoy it, but I barely have time to watch the DVR of his TV show.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sherry said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody sent me or the Mormons the memo.
> 
> BTW, Sherry, you should listen to his radio program. I find it better than his TV show, all be it I haven't seen much of that since I don't watch TV really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Radio program is really much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I probably would enjoy it, but I barely have time to watch the DVR of his TV show.
Click to expand...

Gotta find a station and listen in the car or download his podcasts.  Trust me, Pat Grey and Stu are really powerful additions to his show.  Make you laugh that much harder as well as go 'no shit!'

>Glenn Beck admits donut addiction!<

shut up Pat!

>Beck says nuke the gay whales for Jesus!<

He never said anything of the kind... Now quit the arguing with idiots voice.

>Do... or do not... there is no try.  No...?  Yes...?<

You too Yoda.

>Glenn...  Glenn... your naughty behavior is even reaching the news up here in heaven.  HEE heee!  You need to start behaving and stop rocking the boat. Hoo!hoo hooooo<

And no more Michael Jackson either!

Sorry, Pat Grey went nuts on my keyboard while responding.


----------



## The T

I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.

That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you  FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._

All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.

*GOOD DEAL.*


----------



## Big Fitz

The T said:


> I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.
> 
> That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you  FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._
> 
> All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.
> 
> *GOOD DEAL.*


When ethics is on your side, you argue ethics.  
When the Law is on your side, you argue the law.
When logic is on your side, you argue logic.

When nothing is on your side, you attack your opponent's character.


----------



## The T

Big Fitz said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.
> 
> That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._
> 
> All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.
> 
> *GOOD DEAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> When ethics is on your side, you argue ethics.
> When the Law is on your side, you argue the law.
> When logic is on your side, you argue logic.
> 
> When nothing is on your side, you attack your opponent's character.
Click to expand...

 

Noted.


----------



## geauxtohell

The T said:


> I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.
> 
> That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you  FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._
> 
> All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.
> 
> *GOOD DEAL.*



Actually, I was just providing some information that a poster asked for.  Since it comes directly from Beck's page, I wouldn't exactly say it's pejorative.  Beck's pretty candid about his substance abuse.

Not that I am surprised that you missed the point completely.


----------



## geauxtohell

Big Fitz said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.
> 
> That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you  FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._
> 
> All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.
> 
> *GOOD DEAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> When ethics is on your side, you argue ethics.
> When the Law is on your side, you argue the law.
> When logic is on your side, you argue logic.
> 
> When nothing is on your side, you attack your opponent's character.
Click to expand...


How is linking Glen Beck's personal bio, as provided by his web page, an "attack" on his "character"?

On yeah, you didn't bother to actually check the link, did you?


----------



## Big Fitz

geauxtohell said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice how "GO TO HELL" fixates on the PAST of BECK in an attempt to detract from what he does NOW.
> 
> That's the problem with you fuckin' Statists...you  FIXATE on the past...of an _individual._
> 
> All it tells me is that Beck in getting _under your fuckin' skin_ as is Limbaugh, Levin, Boortz, and a myriad Of Conservatives.
> 
> *GOOD DEAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> When ethics is on your side, you argue ethics.
> When the Law is on your side, you argue the law.
> When logic is on your side, you argue logic.
> 
> When nothing is on your side, you attack your opponent's character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is linking Glen Beck's personal bio, as provided by his web page, an "attack" on his "character"?
> 
> On yeah, you didn't bother to actually check the link, did you?
Click to expand...

Buddy, I haven't read a single post you made this thread.  Is there something you wanted here?  

I answered T's post, not yours.


----------



## geauxtohell

Big Fitz said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ethics is on your side, you argue ethics.
> When the Law is on your side, you argue the law.
> When logic is on your side, you argue logic.
> 
> When nothing is on your side, you attack your opponent's character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is linking Glen Beck's personal bio, as provided by his web page, an "attack" on his "character"?
> 
> On yeah, you didn't bother to actually check the link, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buddy, I haven't read a single post you made this thread.  Is there something you wanted here?
> 
> I answered T's post, not yours.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no shit.

I assumed your comments were directed towards me, which is who "T" was addressing his post too.

I just pointed out that I linked Beck's bio directly from his own website and was curious how you could construe that as a personal attack.


----------



## Zona

Get off my phone!


----------



## Flaylo

Rightwinger Tea Bastards rationalizing Glenn Beck lampooning a young girl, they have no limits to their barbarity, liberals would never do such a thing.


----------



## California Girl

Flaylo said:


> Rightwinger Tea Bastards rationalizing Glenn Beck lampooning a young girl, they have no limits to their barbarity, liberals would never do such a thing.



He apologized. He has character. Unlike some people, like those who - with no evidence whatsoever - call another person a 'racist'..... and, despite having admitted that they have no evidence, don't apologize. Those people are cowards.


----------



## Flaylo

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger Tea Bastards rationalizing Glenn Beck lampooning a young girl, they have no limits to their barbarity, liberals would never do such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized. He has character. Unlike some people, like those who - with no evidence whatsoever - call another person a 'racist'..... and, despite having admitted that they have no evidence, don't apologize. Those people are cowards.
Click to expand...



Beck is a piece of shit and so are you and his apology was not sincere, grown men who supposedly think rational all the time don't obviously irrational stupid shit and grown women shouldn't rationalize irrational shit by self proclaimed rational men, now how rational is that? Don't answer, just..just shut the fuck up instead, at least have some heart to mention names.


----------



## Zona

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rightwinger Tea Bastards rationalizing Glenn Beck lampooning a young girl, they have no limits to their barbarity, liberals would never do such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized. He has character. Unlike some people, like those who - with no evidence whatsoever - call another person a 'racist'..... and, despite having admitted that they have no evidence, don't apologize. Those people are cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a piece of shit and so are you and his apology was not sincere, grown men who supposedly think rational all the time don't obviously irrational stupid shit and grown women shouldn't rationalize irrational shit by self proclaimed rational men, now how rational is that? Don't answer, just..just shut the fuck up instead, at least have some heart to mention names.
Click to expand...



california girl will backup and support anyone who is right leaning especially people from Fox.  

No matter what a right leaning person does, they are not wrong.  

Oh and wait for your neg rep from her.  Its what she does.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

geauxtohell said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar,
> 
> Don't forget that Glenn Beck is a drunk, a drug addict, and a proven lier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove each of your claims and you may have a point.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drunk.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drug addict.
> 
> Glen Beck is a proven lier [sic].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, here is the alcohol and drug bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at the age of 30, Beck lost his passion for radio - and everything else - as he was consumed by alcoholism and drug addiction. Coming to terms with his past and staying sober shifted his life direction. He found new love (his second wife, Tania) and religion (he was baptized Mormon) and decided he would pursue a career in talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> I won't touch the "liar" bit, since it will just turn into "yes he is..." and "no he isn't!"
Click to expand...


I've stated that I don't doubt Beck had any of those problems. However the claim was made that he still has those problems. Do I need to explain past and present tense to you idiots?

And about the lying if you have proof of any lies, then by all means let's see them. 

I'lll show you how it works. I have called Obama a liar and here's one example. 

Obama said this during the primary debate against Clinton.

OBAMA: No, there is a difference. I do provide a mandate for children, because we have created programs in which we can have greater assurance that those children will be covered at an affordable price. BUT WE DONT WANT TO PUT ADULTS IN A SITUATION IN WHICH, ON THE FRONT END, WE ARE MANDATING THEM, WE ARE FORCING THEM TO PURCHASE INSURANCE, AND IF THE SUBSIDIES ARE INADEQUATE, THE BURDEN IS ON THEM, AND THEY WILL BE PENALIZED. And that is what Sen. Clintons plan does.

He said this about the Arizona immigration law.

Now suddenly if you dont have your papers and you took your kid out to get ice cream, you can be harassed, thats something that could potentially happen"


----------



## Flaylo

Zona said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He apologized. He has character. Unlike some people, like those who - with no evidence whatsoever - call another person a 'racist'..... and, despite having admitted that they have no evidence, don't apologize. Those people are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is a piece of shit and so are you and his apology was not sincere, grown men who supposedly think rational all the time don't obviously irrational stupid shit and grown women shouldn't rationalize irrational shit by self proclaimed rational men, now how rational is that? Don't answer, just..just shut the fuck up instead, at least have some heart to mention names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> california girl will backup and support anyone who is right leaning especially people from Fox.
> 
> No matter what a right leaning person does, they are not wrong.
> 
> Oh and wait for your neg rep from her.  Its what she does.
Click to expand...


Well she was all over liberals when someone said something about Palin's child because someone from the left said it, the truth was that Palin was exposed for being hypocritical, fundamentalist Christian for criticizing others morality and inability to raise kids when her own daughter got pregnant at 17. Of course Palin os above criticism, Beck had no right lampooning the POTUS daughter.


----------



## Big Fitz

geauxtohell said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is linking Glen Beck's personal bio, as provided by his web page, an "attack" on his "character"?
> 
> On yeah, you didn't bother to actually check the link, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, I haven't read a single post you made this thread.  Is there something you wanted here?
> 
> I answered T's post, not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> I assumed your comments were directed towards me, which is who "T" was addressing his post too.
> 
> I just pointed out that I linked Beck's bio directly from his own website and was curious how you could construe that as a personal attack.
Click to expand...

Fine.  whatever.  I don't care.  His bio is an open book.  Consider my response then more for Yukon and the other tards that seem to think a person cannot redeem themselves.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove each of your claims and you may have a point.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drunk.
> 
> Glenn Beck is a drug addict.
> 
> Glen Beck is a proven lier [sic].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is the alcohol and drug bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at the age of 30, Beck lost his passion for radio - and everything else - as he was consumed by alcoholism and drug addiction. Coming to terms with his past and staying sober shifted his life direction. He found new love (his second wife, Tania) and religion (he was baptized Mormon) and decided he would pursue a career in talk radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> I won't touch the "liar" bit, since it will just turn into "yes he is..." and "no he isn't!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've stated that I don't doubt Beck had any of those problems. However the claim was made that he still has those problems. Do I need to explain past and present tense to you idiots?
> 
> And about the lying if you have proof of any lies, then by all means let's see them.
> 
> I'lll show you how it works. I have called Obama a liar and here's one example.
> 
> Obama said this during the primary debate against Clinton.
> 
> OBAMA: No, there is a difference. I do provide a mandate for children, because we have created programs in which we can have greater assurance that those children will be covered at an affordable price. BUT WE DONT WANT TO PUT ADULTS IN A SITUATION IN WHICH, ON THE FRONT END, WE ARE MANDATING THEM, WE ARE FORCING THEM TO PURCHASE INSURANCE, AND IF THE SUBSIDIES ARE INADEQUATE, THE BURDEN IS ON THEM, AND THEY WILL BE PENALIZED. And that is what Sen. Clintons plan does.
> 
> He said this about the Arizona immigration law.
> 
> Now suddenly if you dont have your papers and you took your kid out to get ice cream, you can be harassed, thats something that could potentially happen"
Click to expand...


Hey Dipshit No Logic........ever heard of a "dry drunk"?  It's when a person quits drinking, but fails to change themselves.  Go talk to an AA member sometime, they'll tell you that Glen Beck is exhibiting classic dry drunk behavior, because he's quit drinking, yet he still blames everyone and everything for shit he should be taking responsibility for, as well as quit acting like his opinion is the only right one, that's pure ego right there.

Yes, Glen Beck is acting like a dry drunk, and one of the consequences of that is the person generally (like 95 percent of the time) ends up with a relapse.  Beck has been sober for 12 years (or so he claims), so based on how he's been acting, combined with my experience as an addiction counselor, hes pretty much due to fall.

As far as lies?  Beck has laid out many of them in many places.

Remember how he lied about the ladies of the View?  Yes, Beck is a liar.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is the alcohol and drug bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck - About
> 
> I won't touch the "liar" bit, since it will just turn into "yes he is..." and "no he isn't!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've stated that I don't doubt Beck had any of those problems. However the claim was made that he still has those problems. Do I need to explain past and present tense to you idiots?
> 
> And about the lying if you have proof of any lies, then by all means let's see them.
> 
> I'lll show you how it works. I have called Obama a liar and here's one example.
> 
> Obama said this during the primary debate against Clinton.
> 
> OBAMA: No, there is a difference. I do provide a mandate for children, because we have created programs in which we can have greater assurance that those children will be covered at an affordable price. BUT WE DONT WANT TO PUT ADULTS IN A SITUATION IN WHICH, ON THE FRONT END, WE ARE MANDATING THEM, WE ARE FORCING THEM TO PURCHASE INSURANCE, AND IF THE SUBSIDIES ARE INADEQUATE, THE BURDEN IS ON THEM, AND THEY WILL BE PENALIZED. And that is what Sen. Clintons plan does.
> 
> He said this about the Arizona immigration law.
> 
> Now suddenly if you dont have your papers and you took your kid out to get ice cream, you can be harassed, thats something that could potentially happen"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dipshit No Logic........ever heard of a "dry drunk"?  It's when a person quits drinking, but fails to change themselves.  Go talk to an AA member sometime, they'll tell you that Glen Beck is exhibiting classic dry drunk behavior, because he's quit drinking, yet he still blames everyone and everything for shit he should be taking responsibility for, as well as quit acting like his opinion is the only right one, that's pure ego right there.
> 
> Yes, Glen Beck is acting like a dry drunk, and one of the consequences of that is the person generally (like 95 percent of the time) ends up with a relapse.  Beck has been sober for 12 years (or so he claims), so based on how he's been acting, combined with my experience as an addiction counselor, hes pretty much due to fall.
> 
> As far as lies?  Beck has laid out many of them in many places.
> 
> Remember how he lied about the ladies of the View?  Yes, Beck is a liar.
Click to expand...


You have proof that Beck is a "dry drunk"? No of course you don't it's merely your opinion.

How many addicts have you counseled by listening to them on the TV or radio? My guess would be zero.

You must know Beck pretty darn well to form your objective opinion. So when have you actually met and spoke with him? Oh that's right, you haven't

Who is Beck blaming that he should be taking responsibility for?

So Beck said that they ( Whoopie and Barbara ) approached him instead of him approaching them. Damn now that's a whopper of a lie. Got anymore doozies?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know.........you ain't got a clue about this.  People in meetings could tell if a speaker was on a dry bender just by listening to the things that they said.

You didn't really have to know a great deal about them, it was evidenced by their behavior, and yes, most AA people would say that Beck is on a dry bender.

By the way for another lie, wanna talk about him telling everyone that people were paying 10 bucks to immigrate here, when in actuality it was a slave tax.

Telling false things is a lie.  Lying about the Constitution on a national television show is worse.


----------



## Dante

I wonder if Glen has a high IQ?  LOL


----------



## ABikerSailor

Beck says that he's self educated.

No wonder his facts are all fucked up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.........you ain't got a clue about this.  People in meetings could tell if a speaker was on a dry bender just by listening to the things that they said.
> 
> You didn't really have to know a great deal about them, it was evidenced by their behavior, and yes, most AA people would say that Beck is on a dry bender.
> 
> By the way for another lie, wanna talk about him telling everyone that people were paying 10 bucks to immigrate here, when in actuality it was a slave tax.
> 
> Telling false things is a lie.  Lying about the Constitution on a national television show is worse.



So you speak for all AA members. That's interesting. maybe it's just the AA meetings you attend and it's possible that you yourself is a "dry drunk" or simply an idiot.

I'd like to see the transcript of the show your speaking about in which Beck made that statement you're referring to.

Or is it just more BS you picked up from mediamatters, huffinton post or dailykos?


----------



## Liability

Lonestar_logic said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.........you ain't got a clue about this.  People in meetings could tell if a speaker was on a dry bender just by listening to the things that they said.
> 
> You didn't really have to know a great deal about them, it was evidenced by their behavior, and yes, most AA people would say that Beck is on a dry bender.
> 
> By the way for another lie, wanna talk about him telling everyone that people were paying 10 bucks to immigrate here, when in actuality it was a slave tax.
> 
> Telling false things is a lie.  Lying about the Constitution on a national television show is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you speak for all AA members. That's interesting. maybe it's just the AA meetings you attend and it's possible that you yourself is a "dry drunk" or simply an idiot.
> 
> I'd like to see the transcript of the show your speaking about in which Beck made that statement you're referring to.
> 
> Or is it just more BS you picked up from mediamatters, huffinton post or dailykos?
Click to expand...


Well, I recall Beck getting that tax thing wrong, too.

(Normally I hesitate before citing or refrain from citing "MediaMatters" on the principle taht they are a dishonest biased bunch of scum.  But since they got this one right, I will use them as the quick link):

Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Liability said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know.........you ain't got a clue about this.  People in meetings could tell if a speaker was on a dry bender just by listening to the things that they said.
> 
> You didn't really have to know a great deal about them, it was evidenced by their behavior, and yes, most AA people would say that Beck is on a dry bender.
> 
> By the way for another lie, wanna talk about him telling everyone that people were paying 10 bucks to immigrate here, when in actuality it was a slave tax.
> 
> Telling false things is a lie.  Lying about the Constitution on a national television show is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you speak for all AA members. That's interesting. maybe it's just the AA meetings you attend and it's possible that you yourself is a "dry drunk" or simply an idiot.
> 
> I'd like to see the transcript of the show your speaking about in which Beck made that statement you're referring to.
> 
> Or is it just more BS you picked up from mediamatters, huffinton post or dailykos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I recall Beck getting that tax thing wrong, too.
> 
> (Normally I hesitate before citing or refrain from citing "MediaMatters" on the principle taht they are a dishonest biased bunch of scum.  But since they got this one right, I will use them as the quick link):
> 
> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...


I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such persons....I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean slaves.


----------



## Yukon.

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck says that he's self educated.
> 
> No wonder his facts are all fucked up.



...I must be drunk myself...I agree with the Biker.


----------



## Liability

Lonestar_logic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you speak for all AA members. That's interesting. maybe it's just the AA meetings you attend and it's possible that you yourself is a "dry drunk" or simply an idiot.
> 
> I'd like to see the transcript of the show your speaking about in which Beck made that statement you're referring to.
> 
> Or is it just more BS you picked up from mediamatters, huffinton post or dailykos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I recall Beck getting that tax thing wrong, too.
> 
> (Normally I hesitate before citing or refrain from citing "MediaMatters" on the principle taht they are a dishonest biased bunch of scum.  But since they got this one right, I will use them as the quick link):
> 
> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such persons....I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean slaves.
Click to expand...


We import products, goods and raw materials.  We don't import visitors.  There is no mystery about the meaning of that provision of the Constitution.  It was the end-product of much debate related to the handling of the slavery issue.  THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION - We the People


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Liability said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I recall Beck getting that tax thing wrong, too.
> 
> (Normally I hesitate before citing or refrain from citing "MediaMatters" on the principle taht they are a dishonest biased bunch of scum.  But since they got this one right, I will use them as the quick link):
> 
> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such persons....I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We import products, goods and raw materials.  We don't import visitors.  There is no mystery about the meaning of that provision of the Constitution.  It was the end-product of much debate related to the handling of the slavery issue.  THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION - We the People
Click to expand...


I know that when my forefather arrived here in 1750 and established a homestead he in fact sent for his family to be brought here from Ireland, I'd argue he imported his family here. I'd also argue that employee based visas are akin to importation of labor. In fact the Immigration and Nationality Act provides a yearly minimum of 140,000 employment-based immigrant visas. The importation of this labor force is not slavery.


----------



## Liability

Lonestar_logic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such persons....I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We import products, goods and raw materials.  We don't import visitors.  There is no mystery about the meaning of that provision of the Constitution.  It was the end-product of much debate related to the handling of the slavery issue.  THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION - We the People
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that when my forefather arrived here in 1750 and established a homestead he in fact sent for his family to be brought here from Ireland, I'd argue he imported his family here. I'd also argue that employee based visas are akin to importation of labor. In fact the Immigration and Nationality Act provides a yearly minimum of 140,000 employment-based immigrant visas. The importation of this labor force is not slavery.
Click to expand...


Sorry but this one is beyond "debate."  The specific Constitutional provision was designed to attend to the then thorny issue of "slavery."  That's just a simple historical fact.  It is what it is.

For example, :  


> LII / Legal Information Institute
> 
> CRS Annotated Constitution
> 
> 
> Article I -- Table of Contents
> ARTICLE I
> LEGISLATIVE DEPARTMENT
> 
> Section 9. Clause 1. The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.
> POWERS DENIED TO CONGRESS
> 
> General Purpose of Section 9
> 
> This section of the Constitution (containing eight clauses restricting or *prohibiting legislation affecting the importation of slaves,* the suspension of the writ of habeas corpus, the enactment of bills of attainder or ex post facto laws, the levying of taxes on exports, the granting of preference to ports of one State over another, the granting of titles of nobility, et cetera) is devoted to restraints upon the power of Congress and of the National Govern[p.345]ment,1683 and in no respect affects the States in the regulation of their domestic affairs.1684
> 
> *The above clause, which sanctioned the importation of slaves by the States for twenty years after the adoption of the Constitution*, when considered with the section requiring escaped slaves to be returned to their masters, Art. IV, Sec. 1, cl. 3, was held by Chief Justice Taney in Scott v. Sandford,1685 to show conclusively that such persons and their descendants were not embraced within the term &#8220;citizen&#8221; as used in the Constitution. Today, this ruling is interesting only as an historical curiosity.


 http://www.law.cornell.edu/anncon/html/art1frag8_user.html#art1_sec9cl1


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Liability said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> We import products, goods and raw materials.  We don't import visitors.  There is no mystery about the meaning of that provision of the Constitution.  It was the end-product of much debate related to the handling of the slavery issue.  THE UNITED STATES CONSTITUTION - We the People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that when my forefather arrived here in 1750 and established a homestead he in fact sent for his family to be brought here from Ireland, I'd argue he imported his family here. I'd also argue that employee based visas are akin to importation of labor. In fact the Immigration and Nationality Act provides a yearly minimum of 140,000 employment-based immigrant visas. The importation of this labor force is not slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but this one is beyond "debate."  The specific Constitutional provision was designed to attend to the then thorny issue of "slavery."  That's just a simple historical fact.  It is what it is.
> 
> For example, :
> 
> 
> 
> LII / Legal Information Institute
> 
> CRS Annotated Constitution
> 
> 
> Article I -- Table of Contents
> ARTICLE I
> LEGISLATIVE DEPARTMENT
> 
> Section 9. Clause 1. The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.
> POWERS DENIED TO CONGRESS
> 
> General Purpose of Section 9
> 
> This section of the Constitution (containing eight clauses restricting or *prohibiting legislation affecting the importation of slaves,* the suspension of the writ of habeas corpus, the enactment of bills of attainder or ex post facto laws, the levying of taxes on exports, the granting of preference to ports of one State over another, the granting of titles of nobility, et cetera) is devoted to restraints upon the power of Congress and of the National Govern[p.345]ment,1683 and in no respect affects the States in the regulation of their domestic affairs.1684
> 
> *The above clause, which sanctioned the importation of slaves by the States for twenty years after the adoption of the Constitution*, when considered with the section requiring escaped slaves to be returned to their masters, Art. IV, Sec. 1, cl. 3, was held by Chief Justice Taney in Scott v. Sandford,1685 to show conclusively that such persons and their descendants were not embraced within the term citizen as used in the Constitution. Today, this ruling is interesting only as an historical curiosity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CRS/LII Annotated Constitution Article I
Click to expand...


Show me when and where slaves migrated to the US and then you and Cornell may have a point, It's clear they are only focusing on the one word " importation", which doesn't exclusively mean slaves.  I firmly disagree with Cornell's and your interpretation of this clause.


----------



## paperview

Liability is right, Lone-cell Logic. 

You can't even _begin_ to debate the fact: Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 IS about Slavery. 

Should you attempt any further refutation it ISN'T about Slavery, you will look even more foolish than you already do.  If that's possible.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Liability is right, Lone-cell Logic.
> 
> You can't even _begin_ to debate the fact: Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 IS about Slavery.
> 
> Should you attempt any further refutation it ISN'T about Slavery, you will look even more foolish than you already do.  If that's possible.



Sure I can, just because you share his opinion doesn't make you, him or Cornell right. The fact is all of you are overlooking the word "migration" in Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the United States Constitution of which you all insist is devoted to slavery. Now, no slaves ever migrated to this country to my knowledge, if you can show when and where they in fact have, then you may indeed have a point.


----------



## paperview

THIS is what Beck said:








Reread the clause again. IMPORTATION is referred to in regards to the tax:

"..*.but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten  dollars for each Person.*"

Now, follow me.  Read only the bolded words if the language is too tough for you, Lil' Logic: 

[SIZE=+3]*Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1*[/SIZE]​





[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Document  15*[/SIZE][/FONT]

  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Debate  in North Carolina Ratifying Convention*[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]26 July 1788[/SIZE][/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_  <-------------------!!
Elliot  4:100--102 _[/SIZE][/FONT]  

Mr. J. M'[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dowall[/SIZE][/FONT]  wished to hear the reasons of this restriction.
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Spaight[/SIZE][/FONT]  answered, that there was a contest between the Northern and Southern States; that the Southern States, *whose principal support depended on the labor of slaves, would not consent to the desire of the Northern States to exclude the importation of slaves absolutely; that South Carolina and Georgia insisted on this clause, as they were now in want of hands to cultivate their lands; that in the course of twenty years they would be fully supplied; that the trade would be abolished then, and that, in the mean time, some tax or duty might be laid on*.

 Mr. M'[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dowall[/SIZE][/FONT]  replied, that the explanation was just such as he expected, and by no means satisfactory to him, and that he looked upon it as a very objectionable part of the system.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT].  Mr. Chairman, I rise to express sentiments similar to those of the gentleman from Craven. *For my part, were it practicable to put an end to the importation of slaves immediately, it would give me the greatest pleasure; for it certainly is a trade utterly inconsistent with the rights of humanity, and under which great cruelties have been exercised*. 

When the entire abolition of slavery takes place, it will be an event which must be pleasing to every generous mind, and every friend of human nature; but we often wish for things which are not attainable. It was the wish of a great majority of the Convention to put an end to the trade immediately; but the states of South Carolina and Georgia would not agree to it. Consider, then, what would be the difference between our present situation in this respect, if we do not agree to the Constitution, and what it will be if we do agree to it. If we do not agree to it, do we remedy the evil? No, sir, we do not. 

For if the Constitution be not adopted, it will be in the power of every state to continue it forever. They may or may not abolish it, at their discretion. *But if we adopt the Constitution, the trade must cease after twenty years, if Congress declare so, whether particular states please so or not; surely, then, we can gain by it. *

...
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Spaight[/SIZE][/FONT]  further explained the clause. That the limitation of this trade to the term of twenty years was a compromise between the Eastern States and the Southern States. South Carolina and Georgia wished to extend the term. 
The Eastern States insisted on the entire abolition of the trade. That the state of North Carolina had not thought proper to pass any law prohibiting the importation of slaves, and therefore its delegation in the Convention did not think themselves authorized to contend for an immediate prohibition of it.
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT]  added to what he had said before, that the states of Georgia and South Carolina had lost a great many slaves during the war, and that they wished to supply the loss.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Galloway[/SIZE][/FONT].  Mr. Chairman, the explanation given to this clause does not satisfy my mind. I wish to see this abominable trade put an end to. But in case it be thought proper to continue this abominable traffic for twenty years, yet I do not wish to see the tax on the importation extended to all persons whatsoever. Our situation is different from the people to the north. We want citizens; they do not. Instead of laying a tax, we ought to give a bounty to encourage foreigners to come among us. With respect to the abolition of slavery, it requires the utmost consideration. 

*The property of the Southern States consists principally of slaves. If they mean to do away slavery altogether, this property will be destroyed.* I apprehend it means to bring forward manumission. If we must manumit our slaves, what country shall we send them to? It is impossible for us to be happy, if, after manumission, they are to stay among us.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT].  Mr. Chairman, the worthy gentleman, I believe, has misunderstood this clause, which runs in the following words: "The migration or importation of such persons as any of the states now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the year 1808; but a tax or duty may be imposed on such importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each person." 
*
Now, sir, observe that the Eastern States, who long ago have abolished slaves, did not approve of the expression slaves; they therefore used another, that answered the same purpose*. 

The committee will observe the distinction between the two words _migration_ and _importation_. The first part of the clause will extend to persons who come into this country as free people, or are brought as slaves. But the last part extends to slaves only. The word _migration_ refers to free persons; but the word _importation_ refers to slaves, because free people cannot be said to be imported. 
*
The tax, therefore, is only to be laid on slaves who are imported, and not on free persons who migrate. *

I further beg leave to say that the gentleman is mistaken in another thing. He seems to say that this extends to the abolition of slavery. Is there any thing in this Constitution which says that Congress shall have it in their power to abolish the slavery of those slaves who are now in the country? Is it not the plain meaning of it, that after twenty years they may prevent the future importation of slaves? It does not extend to those now in the country. There is another circumstance to be observed. There is no authority vested in Congress to restrain the states, in the interval of twenty years, from doing what they please. If they wish to prohibit such importation, they may do so. Our next Assembly may put an entire end to the importation of slaves.




[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*The Founders'  Constitution*[/SIZE][/FONT]
Volume 3, Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1, Document 15
[SIZE=-1]http://press-pubs.uchicago.edu/founders/documents/a1_9_1s15.html
The  University of Chicago Press[/SIZE]
   Elliot, Jonathan, ed. _The Debates in the Several State  Conventions on the Adoption of the Federal Constitution as Recommended  by the General Convention at Philadelphia in 1787_. . . . 5 vols. 2d  ed. 1888. Reprint. New York: Burt Franklin, n.d.


----------



## paperview

_The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person._

*EVERY CITATION BELOW IS A LINK:*

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Thomas  Jefferson, Bill to Prevent the Importation of Slaves,  16 June 1777

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]2.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Pirate  v. Dalby[/SIZE][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]3.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Records  of the Federal Convention[/SIZE][/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]4.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tench  Coxe, An Examination of the Constitution,  Fall 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]

5.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]A  Federal Republican,  28 Oct. 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]

6.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Wilson, Pennsylvania Ratifying Convention,  3--4 Dec. 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]7.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]A  Countryman,  13 Dec. 1787

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]8.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Luther  Martin, Genuine Information,  1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]9.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Joshua  Atherton, New Hampshire Ratifying Convention,  1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]10.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in South Carolina House of Representatives,  16--17 Jan. 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]11.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in Massachusetts Ratifying Convention,  18, 25--26, 30 Jan. 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]12.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison, Federalist, no. 42, 281--82,  22 Jan. 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]13.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Consider  Arms, Malichi Maynard, and Samuel Field, Reasons for Dissent,  16  Apr. 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]14.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in Virginia Ratifying Convention,  15 June 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]15.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in North Carolina Ratifying Convention,  26 July 1788

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]16.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison, Import Duty on Slaves, House of Representatives,  13 May  1789

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]17.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]House  of Representatives, Slave Trade,  23 Mar. 1790

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]18.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]St.  George Tucker, Blackstone's Commentaries 1:App. 290,  1803

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]19.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]John  Jay to Elias Boudinot,  17 Nov. 1819

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]20.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison to Robert Walsh,  27 Nov. 1819

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]21.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Walter  Lowrie, Senate,  20 Jan. 1820

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]22.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison to James Monroe,  10 Feb. 1820

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]23.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Charles  Pinckney, House of Representatives,  14 Feb. 1820

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]24.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Gibbons  v. Ogden

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]25.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The  Antelope

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]26.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Kent, Commentaries 1:179--87,  1826

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]27.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Hunter  v. Fulcher

[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]28.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Joseph  Story, Commentaries on the Constitution 3:§§ 1327--31,  1833
=================

Beck  & Li'l Logic:  Hopelessly, hopelessly WRONG. 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## AllieBaba

Good grief, you must have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ever hear of the triangle trade No Logic?

They imported slaves here via that.

Ever hear of the Amistad?


----------



## paperview

I don't expect "Logic" to show his face in this thread again. 

Maybe he'll wait for a few pages to pass and he can pretend like no one saw his numbskullery.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> Ever hear of the triangle trade No Logic?
> 
> They imported slaves here via that.
> 
> Ever hear of the Amistad?



I don't doubt that slaves were imported here, I've never contested that fact. My contention is with the exact wording of the clause and those that only see what they want to see from it and not take into consideration the fact it mentions "migration". To my knowledge no slaves "migrated" to the US, therefore the clause cannot be exclusively directed at slavery, as some contend. Wise up!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> I don't expect "Logic" to show his face in this thread again.
> 
> Maybe he'll wait for a few pages to pass and he can pretend like no one saw his numbskullery.



Hey stupid, I don't have a problem being in disagreement on this issue. You and others believe you're right and I disagree. Can't get any more simplier than that ya dumbass!


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect "Logic" to show his face in this thread again.
> 
> Maybe he'll wait for a few pages to pass and he can pretend like no one saw his numbskullery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I don't have a problem being in disagreement on this issue. You and others believe you're right and I disagree. Can't get any more simplier than that ya dumbass!
Click to expand...

To say you have a _disagreement _about whether the 'importation' and tax levied portion in that Clause of the Constitution being in reference to slaves is the equivalent of saying you have a _disagreement_ with those that say the earth is a globe, or that cow flatulence is odoriferous. 

It's one thing to be wrong, so often, and on so much, but I gotta say Lone-cell Logic, you break the barriers of spectacular! when it comes to being wrong.   

What a hoot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect "Logic" to show his face in this thread again.
> 
> Maybe he'll wait for a few pages to pass and he can pretend like no one saw his numbskullery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I don't have a problem being in disagreement on this issue. You and others believe you're right and I disagree. Can't get any more simplier than that ya dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To say you have a _disagreement _about whether the 'importation' and tax levied portion in that Clause of the Constitution being in reference to slaves is the equivalent of saying you have a _disagreement_ with those that say the earth is a globe, or that cow flatulence is odoriferous.
> 
> It's one thing to be wrong, so often, and on so much, but I gotta say Lone-cell Logic, you break the barriers of spectacular! when it comes to being wrong.
> 
> What a hoot.
Click to expand...


So now you're going to change the scope of your argument. How convenient.

In post #348 you stated that Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 is about slavery, now you seem to be saying that only a "portion" of it relates to slavery. Ok, if that's true then what does the other "portion" speak to? Specifically the "migration" portion.

"The *Migration *or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person. "


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, I don't have a problem being in disagreement on this issue. You and others believe you're right and I disagree. Can't get any more simplier than that ya dumbass!
> 
> 
> 
> To say you have a _disagreement _about whether the 'importation' and tax levied portion in that Clause of the Constitution being in reference to slaves is the equivalent of saying you have a _disagreement_ with those that say the earth is a globe, or that cow flatulence is odoriferous.
> 
> It's one thing to be wrong, so often, and on so much, but I gotta say Lone-cell Logic, you break the barriers of spectacular! when it comes to being wrong.
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're going to change the scope of your argument. How convenient.
> 
> In post #348 you stated that Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 is about slavery, now you seem to be saying that only a "portion" of it relates to slavery. Ok, if that's true then what does the other "portion" speak to? Specifically the "migration" portion.
> 
> "The *Migration *or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person. "
Click to expand...

Do you recall how this whole subject came up?

I'll remind you.  It's because of Glenn Becks remarks. 

And here is what you said:  "I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically  mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the  Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such  persons...*.I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean  slaves."

*Yes, it does.  I have shown it with a myriad of citations from the Founders own words and debates at the time.  

I have shown that the reference was to the $10.00 Tax levied on _imported persons_ was a direct reference to the slaves.  

I provided you with 28 different links which explain it - and STILL - your logic is reduced to one cell. 

Holy crap.  Why do I even bother Arguing With Idiots.


----------



## nraforlife

Echo Zulu said:


> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?



Who in their right mind INVITES making their pickaninny a target by using the kid to score political points???????


----------



## paperview

nraforlife said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind picks on an 11 year old to make political points?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind INVITES making their pickaninny a target by using the kid to score political points???????
Click to expand...

"pickaninny"

wow.  Classy.

Gee.  I don't know why some right-wingers get pegged as being racist fucktards.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> To say you have a _disagreement _about whether the 'importation' and tax levied portion in that Clause of the Constitution being in reference to slaves is the equivalent of saying you have a _disagreement_ with those that say the earth is a globe, or that cow flatulence is odoriferous.
> 
> It's one thing to be wrong, so often, and on so much, but I gotta say Lone-cell Logic, you break the barriers of spectacular! when it comes to being wrong.
> 
> What a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're going to change the scope of your argument. How convenient.
> 
> In post #348 you stated that Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 is about slavery, now you seem to be saying that only a "portion" of it relates to slavery. Ok, if that's true then what does the other "portion" speak to? Specifically the "migration" portion.
> 
> "The *Migration *or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person. "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you recall how this whole subject came up?
> 
> I'll remind you.  It's because of Glenn Becks remarks.
> 
> And here is what you said:  "I don't see where he got anything wrong. Because he didn't specifically  mention slaves? Neither does Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the  Constitution. It states "migration" or "importation" of such  persons...*.I'd argue that importing people doesn't exclusively mean  slaves."
> 
> *Yes, it does.  I have shown it with a myriad of citations from the Founders own words and debates at the time.
> 
> I have shown that the reference was to the $10.00 Tax levied on _imported persons_ was a direct reference to the slaves.
> 
> I provided you with 28 different links which explain it - and STILL - your logic is reduced to one cell.
> 
> Holy crap.  Why do I even bother Arguing With Idiots.
Click to expand...


You stated Article 1 section 9 Clause 1 is about slavery. But now you're focusing on one aspect of the clause, the importation portion, while ignoring the "migration" portion. And I still maintain importation does not exclusively mean slaves when even in this day and age people are imported into this country for their labor. Can you explain the "migration" portion of Article 1 section 9 Clause 1?


----------



## paperview

^^ Could there be any more evidence of Lone-cell Logic's stupidity than the idiocy displayed above?

<just shakes head>


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> ^^ Could there be any more evidence of Lone-cell Logic's stupidity than the idiocy displayed above?
> 
> <just shakes head>



That's what I thought, you got nothing.


----------



## Avatar4321

paperview said:


> ^^ Could there be any more evidence of Lone-cell Logic's stupidity than the idiocy displayed above?
> 
> <just shakes head>



Why yes. There certainly could be more evidence. And he has regularly provided evidence on this board that he is not stupid. I think the consistency of the  latter evidence outweighs any evidence you think shows otherwise.

Of course, you could actually try to discuss the matter, rather than name calling and insults.


----------



## Nik

Glenn Beck lie?  Never.

Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire


----------



## paperview

Avatar4321 said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Could there be any more evidence of Lone-cell Logic's stupidity than the idiocy displayed above?
> 
> <just shakes head>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes. There certainly could be more evidence. And he has regularly provided evidence on this board that he is not stupid. I think the consistency of the  latter evidence outweighs any evidence you think shows otherwise.
> 
> Of course, you could actually try to discuss the matter, rather than name calling and insults.
Click to expand...

I DID attempt to discuss it.  I provided quite a bit of evidence and sources to back up what I said.  He would have none of it.  He dismissed it.

In case you missed it, this was my post to him:

=========
THIS is what Beck said:








Reread the clause again. IMPORTATION is referred to in regards to the  tax:

"..*.but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not  exceeding ten  dollars for each Person.*"

Now, follow me.  Read only the bolded words if the language is too tough  for you, Lil' Logic: 

[SIZE=+3]*Article  1, Section 9, Clause 1*[/SIZE]​





 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Document   15*[/SIZE][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Debate   in North Carolina Ratifying Convention*[/SIZE][/FONT]
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]26 July 1788[/SIZE][/FONT]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]_   <-------------------!!
Elliot  4:100--102 _[/SIZE][/FONT] 

Mr. J. M'[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dowall[/SIZE][/FONT]   wished to hear the reasons of this restriction.
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Spaight[/SIZE][/FONT]   answered, that there was a contest between the Northern and Southern  States; that the Southern States, *whose principal support depended on  the labor of slaves, would not consent to the desire of the Northern  States to exclude the importation of slaves absolutely; that South  Carolina and Georgia insisted on this clause, as they were now in want  of hands to cultivate their lands; that in the course of twenty years  they would be fully supplied; that the trade would be abolished then,  and that, in the mean time, some tax or duty might be laid on*.

 Mr. M'[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Dowall[/SIZE][/FONT]   replied, that the explanation was just such as he expected, and by no  means satisfactory to him, and that he looked upon it as a very  objectionable part of the system.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT].   Mr. Chairman, I rise to express sentiments similar to those of the  gentleman from Craven. *For my part, were it practicable to put an end  to the importation of slaves immediately, it would give me the greatest  pleasure; for it certainly is a trade utterly inconsistent with the  rights of humanity, and under which great cruelties have been exercised*.  

When the entire abolition of slavery takes place, it will be an event  which must be pleasing to every generous mind, and every friend of human  nature; but we often wish for things which are not attainable. It was  the wish of a great majority of the Convention to put an end to the  trade immediately; but the states of South Carolina and Georgia would  not agree to it. Consider, then, what would be the difference between  our present situation in this respect, if we do not agree to the  Constitution, and what it will be if we do agree to it. If we do not  agree to it, do we remedy the evil? No, sir, we do not. 

For if the Constitution be not adopted, it will be in the power of every  state to continue it forever. They may or may not abolish it, at their  discretion. *But if we adopt the Constitution, the trade must cease  after twenty years, if Congress declare so, whether particular states  please so or not; surely, then, we can gain by it. *

...
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Spaight[/SIZE][/FONT]   further explained the clause. That the limitation of this trade to the  term of twenty years was a compromise between the Eastern States and  the Southern States. South Carolina and Georgia wished to extend the  term. 
The Eastern States insisted on the entire abolition of the trade. That  the state of North Carolina had not thought proper to pass any law  prohibiting the importation of slaves, and therefore its delegation in  the Convention did not think themselves authorized to contend for an  immediate prohibition of it.
 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT]   added to what he had said before, that the states of Georgia and South  Carolina had lost a great many slaves during the war, and that they  wished to supply the loss.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Galloway[/SIZE][/FONT].   Mr. Chairman, the explanation given to this clause does not satisfy my  mind. I wish to see this abominable trade put an end to. But in case it  be thought proper to continue this abominable traffic for twenty years,  yet I do not wish to see the tax on the importation extended to all  persons whatsoever. Our situation is different from the people to the  north. We want citizens; they do not. Instead of laying a tax, we ought  to give a bounty to encourage foreigners to come among us. With respect  to the abolition of slavery, it requires the utmost consideration. 

*The property of the Southern States consists principally of slaves.  If they mean to do away slavery altogether, this property will be  destroyed.* I apprehend it means to bring forward manumission. If we  must manumit our slaves, what country shall we send them to? It is  impossible for us to be happy, if, after manumission, they are to stay  among us.

 Mr. [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Iredell[/SIZE][/FONT].   Mr. Chairman, the worthy gentleman, I believe, has misunderstood this  clause, which runs in the following words: "The migration or importation  of such persons as any of the states now existing shall think proper to  admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the year 1808;  but a tax or duty may be imposed on such importation, not exceeding ten  dollars for each person." 
*
Now, sir, observe that the Eastern States, who long ago have abolished  slaves, did not approve of the expression slaves; they therefore  used another, that answered the same purpose*. 

The committee will observe the distinction between the two words _migration_  and _importation_. The first part of the clause will extend to  persons who come into this country as free people, or are brought as  slaves. But the last part extends to slaves only. The word _migration_  refers to free persons; but the word _importation_ refers to  slaves, because free people cannot be said to be imported. 
*
The tax, therefore, is only to be laid on slaves who are imported, and  not on free persons who migrate. *

I further beg leave to say that the gentleman is mistaken in another  thing. He seems to say that this extends to the abolition of slavery. Is  there any thing in this Constitution which says that Congress shall  have it in their power to abolish the slavery of those slaves who are  now in the country? Is it not the plain meaning of it, that after twenty  years they may prevent the future importation of slaves? It does not  extend to those now in the country. There is another circumstance to be  observed. There is no authority vested in Congress to restrain the  states, in the interval of twenty years, from doing what they please. If  they wish to prohibit such importation, they may do so. Our next  Assembly may put an entire end to the importation of slaves.




 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]*The Founders'   Constitution*[/SIZE][/FONT]
Volume 3, Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1, Document 15
 [SIZE=-1]http://press-pubs.uchicago.edu/founders/documents/a1_9_1s15.html
The  University of Chicago Press[/SIZE]
   Elliot, Jonathan, ed. _The Debates in the Several State   Conventions on the Adoption of the Federal Constitution as Recommended   by the General Convention at Philadelphia in 1787_. . . . 5 vols. 2d   ed. 1888. Reprint. New York: Burt Franklin, n.d.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2372457-post350.html
==============
He never even countered this lengthy post of mine, except to say  _pooh!_ 
or in his words "I disagree..dumbass."  And you have the nerve to say "_you  could actually try to discuss the matter, rather than name calling  and insults."_  What a fucking joke.


----------



## paperview

He actually had the audacity to claim _ importation_ in that Clause of the  Constitution does not refer to slaves.  I'm sure he never even glanced at my citations I provided in another post:

_The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now  existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the  Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a  Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten  dollars for each Person._

*EVERY CITATION BELOW IS A LINK:*

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]1.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Thomas  Jefferson, Bill to Prevent the Importation of  Slaves,  16 June 1777

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]2.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Pirate  v. Dalby[/SIZE][/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]3.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Records  of the Federal Convention[/SIZE][/FONT] 

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]4.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Tench  Coxe, An Examination of the Constitution,   Fall 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]

5.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]A  Federal Republican,  28 Oct. 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]

6.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Wilson, Pennsylvania Ratifying Convention,   3--4 Dec. 1787[/SIZE][/FONT] 

 [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]7.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]A  Countryman,  13 Dec. 1787

 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]8.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Luther  Martin, Genuine Information,  1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]9.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Joshua  Atherton, New Hampshire Ratifying Convention,   1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]10.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in South Carolina House of Representatives,   16--17 Jan. 1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]11.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in Massachusetts Ratifying Convention,  18,  25--26, 30 Jan. 1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]12.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison, Federalist, no. 42, 281--82,  22  Jan. 1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]13.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Consider  Arms, Malichi Maynard, and Samuel Field,  Reasons for Dissent,  16  Apr. 1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]14.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in Virginia Ratifying Convention,  15 June  1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]15.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Debate  in North Carolina Ratifying Convention,  26  July 1788

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]16.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison, Import Duty on Slaves, House of  Representatives,  13 May  1789

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]17.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]House  of Representatives, Slave Trade,  23 Mar.  1790

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]18.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]St.  George Tucker, Blackstone's Commentaries 1:App. 290,   1803

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]19.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]John  Jay to Elias Boudinot,  17 Nov. 1819

 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]20.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison to Robert Walsh,  27 Nov. 1819

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]21.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Walter  Lowrie, Senate,  20 Jan. 1820

 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]22.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Madison to James Monroe,  10 Feb. 1820

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]23.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Charles  Pinckney, House of Representatives,  14  Feb. 1820

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]24.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Gibbons  v. Ogden

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]25.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]The  Antelope

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]26.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]James  Kent, Commentaries 1:179--87,  1826

 [/SIZE][/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]27.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Hunter  v. Fulcher

 [/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]28.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Joseph  Story, Commentaries on the Constitution 3:§§  1327--31,  1833
=================

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2372497-post351.html

Any one with a smidgen of  intellectual honesty - or even two cells of logic would evaluate the information and conclude the facts in evidence are overwhelmingly against him.

Will he admit he's wrong?  Of course not.

That, my friends, is the fantastical nature of the creature that goes by the name of "Lonestar Logic."


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire



Beck never said that "he alone showed video " or "that only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli commandos".

What he did say was " That video, youll hard pressed [sic] to see it in America from media outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show that."

Another example of left wing idiots making shit up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.


----------



## paperview

Nik said:


> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire




Gawd, that was funny.





*Glenn  Beck, Jon Stewart*





     Though Glenn Beck claimed on his show that out of everyone in the  media, only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli  commandos, Jon Stewart last night pointed out that CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC  and others had all showed the footage before Beck's program aired. 



  "This could mean only one of two things," said Stewart. Either "Mr.  Beck lives in a cloistered world of paranoid delusion that is impervious  to _a priori_ evidence that contradicts his worldview."


  But the more likely scenario, according to Stewart, is that "Glenn  Beck has become so powerful that his wise words can be acted upon  retroactively."
 Watch: 






Thanks for that Nik.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, that was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn  Beck, Jon Stewart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Glenn Beck claimed on his show that out of everyone in the  media, only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli  commandos, Jon Stewart last night pointed out that CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC  and others had all showed the footage before Beck's program aired.
> 
> 
> 
> "This could mean only one of two things," said Stewart. Either "Mr.  Beck lives in a cloistered world of paranoid delusion that is impervious  to _a priori_ evidence that contradicts his worldview."
> 
> 
> But the more likely scenario, according to Stewart, is that "Glenn  Beck has become so powerful that his wise words can be acted upon  retroactively."
> Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Nik.
Click to expand...


Another example of a left wing idiot believing what's said on a comedy show.

It's probably where most of you idiots get your news.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.


You still didn't look at any of the links did you?

Pretty damn obvious you didn't.

Review, for those new to the audience:






What was your hero Beck talking about?  Why did he highlight the "ten Dollars each Person" part?

BECK: That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person.  Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here.
!!!!!!

Holy Shit. 

Again, I don't know why even bother with you LL.  You show not one redeeming quality in your attempt at debate.


----------



## Nik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck never said that "he alone showed video " or "that only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli commandos".
> 
> What he did say was " That video, youll hard pressed [sic] to see it in America from media outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show that."
> 
> Another example of left wing idiots making shit up.
Click to expand...


Nobody seems willing to show that.  Except for ABC, CBS, NBC, and even Univision. So who exactly was he talking about when he said "nobody seems willing to show that"?  

Please be specific.


----------



## Nik

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, that was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn  Beck, Jon Stewart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Glenn Beck claimed on his show that out of everyone in the  media, only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli  commandos, Jon Stewart last night pointed out that CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC  and others had all showed the footage before Beck's program aired.
> 
> 
> 
> "This could mean only one of two things," said Stewart. Either "Mr.  Beck lives in a cloistered world of paranoid delusion that is impervious  to _a priori_ evidence that contradicts his worldview."
> 
> 
> But the more likely scenario, according to Stewart, is that "Glenn  Beck has become so powerful that his wise words can be acted upon  retroactively."
> Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Nik.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another example of a left wing idiot believing what's said on a comedy show.
> 
> It's probably where most of you idiots get your news.
Click to expand...


Do you have any evidence it was not factually correct?  Or are you just making shit up now?


----------



## paperview

Nik:  Stewart even made up the actual footage from ABC, NBC, CBS, MSNBC, PBS...don't you understand?  lol.

  This is Lone-cell Logic you are dealing with.  Trust me.  He can't debate his way out of a paper bag, but he so looooves him his Beck God.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck lie?  Never.
> 
> Jon Stewart Debunks Glenn Beck's Claim That He Alone Showed Israeli Flotilla Raid Footage (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck never said that "he alone showed video " or "that only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli commandos".
> 
> What he did say was " That video, youll hard pressed [sic] to see it in America from media outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show that."
> 
> Another example of left wing idiots making shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody seems willing to show that.  Except for ABC, CBS, NBC, and even Univision. So who exactly was he talking about when he said "nobody seems willing to show that"?
> 
> Please be specific.
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?

seem  (sm)
intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems 
1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't look at any of the links did you?
> 
> Pretty damn obvious you didn't.
> 
> Review, for those new to the audience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hero Beck talking about?  Why did he highlight the "ten Dollars each Person" part?
> 
> BECK: That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person.  Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here.
> !!!!!!
> 
> Holy Shit.
> 
> Again, I don't know why even bother with you LL.  You show not one redeeming quality in your attempt at debate.
Click to expand...


I don't need to look at ever single link you provided to know that they and you are focusing on one part of the clause. Why do you insist on ignoring the "migration" portion of it?


----------



## Nik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck never said that "he alone showed video " or "that only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli commandos".
> 
> What he did say was " That video, youll hard pressed [sic] to see it in America from media outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show that."
> 
> Another example of left wing idiots making shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody seems willing to show that.  Except for ABC, CBS, NBC, and even Univision. So who exactly was he talking about when he said "nobody seems willing to show that"?
> 
> Please be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?
> 
> seem  (sm)
> intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems
> 1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
> 2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
> 3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
> 4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.
Click to expand...


Oh, I see.  So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?

Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?

It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos.  Except they were.  Thats a lie.

But have fun keep trying to spin this.  God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying.  Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd, that was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn  Beck, Jon Stewart*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Glenn Beck claimed on his show that out of everyone in the  media, only he would show footage of the flotilla raid by Israeli  commandos, Jon Stewart last night pointed out that CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC  and others had all showed the footage before Beck's program aired.
> 
> 
> 
> "This could mean only one of two things," said Stewart. Either "Mr.  Beck lives in a cloistered world of paranoid delusion that is impervious  to _a priori_ evidence that contradicts his worldview."
> 
> 
> But the more likely scenario, according to Stewart, is that "Glenn  Beck has become so powerful that his wise words can be acted upon  retroactively."
> Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Nik.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of a left wing idiot believing what's said on a comedy show.
> 
> It's probably where most of you idiots get your news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence it was not factually correct?  Or are you just making shit up now?
Click to expand...


Yes listen to what Beck actually said then read the damn article you posted. It is not factually correct. Beck never made the claim that the article states he made.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody seems willing to show that.  Except for ABC, CBS, NBC, and even Univision. So who exactly was he talking about when he said "nobody seems willing to show that"?
> 
> Please be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?
> 
> seem  (sm)
> intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems
> 1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
> 2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
> 3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
> 4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?
> 
> Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?
> 
> It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos.  Except they were.  Thats a lie.
> 
> But have fun keep trying to spin this.  God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying.  Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.
Click to expand...


You left wing idiots repeatedly comment on shows and radio programs that none of you watch or listen to. It doesn't make him a liar when he states what in his opinion seems to be the case.  

Try watching the entire show instead of a five second clip. In other words, follow your own suggestion.


----------



## Nik

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?
> 
> seem  (sm)
> intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems
> 1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
> 2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
> 3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
> 4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?
> 
> Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?
> 
> It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos.  Except they were.  Thats a lie.
> 
> But have fun keep trying to spin this.  God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying.  Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left wing idiots repeatedly comment on shows and radio programs that none of you watch or listen to. It doesn't make him a liar when he states what in his opinion seems to be the case.
> 
> Try watching the entire show instead of a five second clip. In other words, follow your own suggestion.
Click to expand...


So your opinion is that he isn't a liar, he is just stupid?  

Ok then.  I'll give in.  He is really, really stupid.  

And no.  I'm not watching the entire show.  Christ, its mind-numbingly bad.  If I wanted to experience that kind of pain I'd just shove a fork into a socket.


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.



Are you frickin' SERIOUS???!!!!   Are you now making the assertion that Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1 is NOT about slaves and the slave trade?

Are you?


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?
> 
> seem  (sm)
> intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems
> 1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
> 2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
> 3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
> 4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?
> 
> Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?
> 
> It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos.  Except they were.  Thats a lie.
> 
> But have fun keep trying to spin this.  God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying.  Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left wing idiots repeatedly comment on shows and radio programs that none of you watch or listen to. It doesn't make him a liar when he states what in his opinion seems to be the case.
> 
> Try watching the entire show instead of a five second clip. In other words, follow your own suggestion.
Click to expand...

We've got to give it to Lonestar_Logic.   He KNOWS stupid.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't look at any of the links did you?
> 
> Pretty damn obvious you didn't.
> 
> Review, for those new to the audience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hero Beck talking about?  Why did he highlight the "ten Dollars each Person" part?
> 
> BECK: That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person.  Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here.
> !!!!!!
> 
> Holy Shit.
> 
> Again, I don't know why even bother with you LL.  You show not one redeeming quality in your attempt at debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to look at ever single link you provided to know that they and you are focusing on one part of the clause. Why do you insist on ignoring the "migration" portion of it?
Click to expand...

*If YOU LOOKED AT THE LINKS IT WOULD EXPLAIN IT BETTER - DOOFUS.*

*"The Migration  or Importation of such                   Persons*"This clause, without using the word itself, is about  slavery                   and the slave trade. This highly controversial  compromise with                   powerful slave holding states prohibited Congress from  passing                   any laws curtailing the slave trade until the year  1808. During                   the struggle to ratify the Constitution in 1787 and  1788, some                   people, such as Luther Martin of Maryland, argued  against ratification                   of the Constitution because he could not justify a  vote to                   perpetuate the evils of slavery and the slave trade. ​ CongressLink: [Congress: Teaching It - Resources] Historical Notes

What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the year 1808?  

Migration???  Then all bets are off?? lol. 

Do you KNOW what happened in the year 1808??

I'll give you three guesses.


----------



## paperview

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you frickin' SERIOUS???!!!!   Are you now making the assertion that Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1 is NOT about slaves and the slave trade?
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...

Yes, he actually is. 

Been arguing it for a bit now.  

That's like arguing the Second Amendment isn't about guns.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't look at any of the links did you?
> 
> Pretty damn obvious you didn't.
> 
> Review, for those new to the audience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hero Beck talking about?  Why did he highlight the "ten Dollars each Person" part?
> 
> BECK: That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person.  Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here.
> !!!!!!
> 
> Holy Shit.
> 
> Again, I don't know why even bother with you LL.  You show not one redeeming quality in your attempt at debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to look at ever single link you provided to know that they and you are focusing on one part of the clause. Why do you insist on ignoring the "migration" portion of it?
Click to expand...


Migration was to refer to the indentured servants.  Those who agreed with a person over here that they would work for them as their servants for a set period of years, and when that was over, they were free.

Importation refers to the slave trade that brought slaves here from Africa.

The tax on each was 10 bucks.

You ain't even got 2 synapses to rub together, do you Dipshit No Logic?


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you frickin' SERIOUS???!!!!   Are you now making the assertion that Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1 is NOT about slaves and the slave trade?
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he actually is.
> 
> Been arguing it for a bit now.
> 
> That's like arguing the Second Amendment isn't about guns.
Click to expand...


IF he is, then I grossly OVERestimated his intelligence level.


----------



## paperview

By God MAN!!

Stop the OligARH!!!


----------



## The T

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension is not your forte' is it?
> 
> seem (sm)
> intr.v. seemed, seem·ing, seems
> 1. To give the impression of being; appear: The child seems healthy, but the doctor is concerned.
> 2. To appear to one's own opinion or mind: I can't seem to get the story straight.
> 3. To appear to be true, probable, or evident: It seems you object to the plan. It seems like rain. He seems to have worked in sales for several years.
> 4. To appear to exist: There seems no reason to postpone it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?
> 
> Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?
> 
> It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos. Except they were. Thats a lie.
> 
> But have fun keep trying to spin this. God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying. Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You left wing idiots repeatedly comment on shows and radio programs that none of you watch or listen to. It doesn't make him a liar when he states what in his opinion seems to be the case.
> 
> Try watching the entire show instead of a five second clip. In other words, follow your own suggestion.
Click to expand...

 
They won't. They take the _Liar's Way out. It takes too much brainpower that over-rides any common sense thay MIGHT posess._


----------



## Zona

paperview said:


> By God MAN!!
> 
> Stop the OligARH!!!



Excellent.


----------



## The T

Zona said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God MAN!!
> 
> Stop the OligARH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.
Click to expand...

 

What's 'Excellent' Of the post? Nohing of note or merit that I can see.


----------



## Chris

paperview said:


> By God MAN!!
> 
> Stop the OligARH!!!



That is a classic.

I really think Beck is the greatest straight man working in comedy today.


----------



## The T

Chris said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God MAN!!
> 
> Stop the OligARH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a classic.
> 
> I really think Beck is the greatest straight man working in comedy today.
Click to expand...

 
Odd that you laugh at your own Foibles.

WHY is that Chris? And WHY show up when so FEW are onthe board?

Get tired of being shown as a HACK?

A LIAR?

Sure...YOU ARE.

You KNOW this.


----------



## paperview

The T said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> By God MAN!!
> 
> Stop the OligARH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Excellent' Of the post? Nohing of note or merit that I can see.
Click to expand...

Of course not.  

Babbling incoherent innuendo is your primary language, Tommy, so of course Beck makes perfect sense to you.

Insanity pets its own.


----------



## paperview

*&#8220;I&#8217;m a rodeo clown,&#8221; Beck said.   &#8220;It takes great skill."*

The clown comes to town and spins his magic round and round. 
The bullshit drops in piles 
All the starry-eyed brain-bleached children smile.


----------



## paperview

Colbert: Glenn Beck Says He's A 'Rodeo Clown' Cause Both Are Good At 'Working With Bullsh*t' | TPMTV

Oh 

My 

GLOD!


----------



## Big Fitz

Wow... the cavalcade of hate rolls on.

Ignorant people, posting hate about a man they know nothing about because they refuse to listen to what he really has to say.


----------



## paperview

Big Fitz said:


> Wow... the cavalcade of hate rolls on.
> 
> Ignorant people, posting hate about a man they know nothing about because they refuse to listen to what he really has to say.


Hey Bub, I've been listening to Beck since he was first syndicated on radio, still listen to his radio shows, and watch his TV show frequently.

Best comedy and paranoid rodeo hate-clown show Evah!


----------



## Yukon.

California Girl said:


> Yukon. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie,
> 
> To those on the extreme right Beck is their god. O'Reilly, Limpdick, and the rest of the crazies on Fox News are the diciples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognize 'extreme right' if they wore jackboots, moron.
Click to expand...


..at least you've stopped lacing every post with profanity. Now try eliminating the name calling. Heck eventually you'll have the language skills of the average 12 year-old.


----------



## Woyzeck

Beck did a pretty dick move in going after Obama's kid. At least he apologized for it.

He's still one of the thicker personalities out there, but that could easily be pandering to who watches him.


----------



## Liability

OMG! 

Say it isn't so!

The humanity!  O' the HUMANITY!

Glenn Beck misspelled a word!

(Admittedly, a spelling mistake on television from a political pundit is fair game for tweaking from his political opponents.  Also, it _is_ a little funny that Beck did that.  Beck's later explanation for his error was also kind of dumb, frankly.  Still, it WAS just a spelling error.)

I'm going to check back in here, later, to see if the universe has found a way to survive this cataclysm.  If there is a later.   

(Did I misspell any words in this post?)


----------



## paperview




----------



## paperview

I don't think it's so much the misspelling, but the goofy goofy goofy way he connects his loopy dots.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> I don't think it's so much the misspelling, but the goofy goofy goofy way he connects his loopy dots.



This is one of the reasons I find his TV show unwatchable.  The very first time I tuned into his show, I was irritated by his manner to such an extent that I never watched it again (except for some replays like Google here at USMB).  

But let's be honest here.    Maybe YOU aren't as concerned with the misspelling as others are, here, but several of the resident liberals ARE plainly focused on the spelling mistake.  And even you (yourself) DID highlight the misspelling.


----------



## paperview

Liability said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much the misspelling, but the goofy goofy goofy way he connects his loopy dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons I find his TV show unwatchable.  The very first time I tuned into his show, I was irritated by his manner to such an extent that I never watched it again (except for some replays like Google here at USMB).
> 
> But let's be honest here.    Maybe YOU aren't as concerned with the misspelling as others are, here, but several of the resident liberals ARE plainly focused on the spelling mistake.  And even you (yourself) DID highlight the misspelling.
Click to expand...

No, I highlighted the Olig*ARHHHHH!!*!

argh. argh/


----------



## paperview




----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nik said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  So because Glenn Beck is too stupid to, oh I don't know, watch the shows he is going to generalize about, that makes it A OK then, eh?
> 
> Maybe next you can argue about what the definition of "is" is?
> 
> It is completely 100% clear he was saying that nobody else was showing the videos.  Except they were.  Thats a lie.
> 
> But have fun keep trying to spin this.  God...its scary if you actually believe the shit you are saying.  Hopefully its just out of ego or some crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left wing idiots repeatedly comment on shows and radio programs that none of you watch or listen to. It doesn't make him a liar when he states what in his opinion seems to be the case.
> 
> Try watching the entire show instead of a five second clip. In other words, follow your own suggestion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your opinion is that he isn't a liar, he is just stupid?
> 
> Ok then.  I'll give in.  He is really, really stupid.
> 
> And no.  I'm not watching the entire show.  Christ, its mind-numbingly bad.  If I wanted to experience that kind of pain I'd just shove a fork into a socket.
Click to expand...


No he's not a liar nor is he stupid, but you seem to be. For a person to have an opinion about Beck after admitting to never really watching Beck is plain stupid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again payperdipshit is only focusing on ONE aspect of Article 1 Section 9 Clause 1 of the Constitution and failing to explain the "migration" portion of it. If in fact the Clause was all about slavery then why would "migration" even be mentioned? Show me one instance where slaves migrated to the US prior to ratification of said document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you frickin' SERIOUS???!!!!   Are you now making the assertion that Article 1, Section 9, Clause 1 is NOT about slaves and the slave trade?
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...


Fact is I didn't say the Article your referring to wasn't about slaves, I said it wasn't exclusively about slaves. Reading comprhension is a good thing, you should try it sometime. Perhaps you could answer the questions I posed instead of making yourself look like a total idiot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still didn't look at any of the links did you?
> 
> Pretty damn obvious you didn't.
> 
> Review, for those new to the audience:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your hero Beck talking about?  Why did he highlight the "ten Dollars each Person" part?
> 
> BECK: That's right, the Founders actually  put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person.  Apparently they felt  like there was a value to being able to live here.
> !!!!!!
> 
> Holy Shit.
> 
> Again, I don't know why even bother with you LL.  You show not one redeeming quality in your attempt at debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to look at ever single link you provided to know that they and you are focusing on one part of the clause. Why do you insist on ignoring the "migration" portion of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If YOU LOOKED AT THE LINKS IT WOULD EXPLAIN IT BETTER - DOOFUS.*
> 
> *"The Migration  or Importation of such                   Persons*"This clause, without using the word itself, is about  slavery                   and the slave trade. This highly controversial  compromise with                   powerful slave holding states prohibited Congress from  passing                   any laws curtailing the slave trade until the year  1808. During                   the struggle to ratify the Constitution in 1787 and  1788, some                   people, such as Luther Martin of Maryland, argued  against ratification                   of the Constitution because he could not justify a  vote to                   perpetuate the evils of slavery and the slave trade. ​ CongressLink: [Congress: Teaching It - Resources] Historical Notes
> 
> What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the year 1808?
> 
> Migration???  Then all bets are off?? lol.
> 
> Do you KNOW what happened in the year 1808??
> 
> I'll give you three guesses.
Click to expand...


It doesn't mention slaves migrating to the US.

The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.


----------



## Liability

paperview said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's so much the misspelling, but the goofy goofy goofy way he connects his loopy dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the reasons I find his TV show unwatchable.  The very first time I tuned into his show, I was irritated by his manner to such an extent that I never watched it again (except for some replays like Google here at USMB).
> 
> But let's be honest here.    Maybe YOU aren't as concerned with the misspelling as others are, here, but several of the resident liberals ARE plainly focused on the spelling mistake.  And even you (yourself) DID highlight the misspelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I highlighted the Olig*ARHHHHH!!*!
> 
> argh. argh/
Click to expand...


Well shiver me timbers.  Arrgghhhhh didn't know you wuz speakin Pirate.  Arr arr arrgghhh.


----------



## paperview

Lonestar_logic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to look at ever single link you provided to know that they and you are focusing on one part of the clause. Why do you insist on ignoring the "migration" portion of it?
> 
> 
> 
> *If YOU LOOKED AT THE LINKS IT WOULD EXPLAIN IT BETTER - DOOFUS.*
> 
> *"The Migration  or Importation of such                   Persons*"This clause, without using the word itself, is about  slavery                   and the slave trade. This highly controversial  compromise with                   powerful slave holding states prohibited Congress from  passing                   any laws curtailing the slave trade until the year  1808. During                   the struggle to ratify the Constitution in 1787 and  1788, some                   people, such as Luther Martin of Maryland, argued  against ratification                   of the Constitution because he could not justify a  vote to                   perpetuate the evils of slavery and the slave trade. ​ CongressLink: [Congress: Teaching It - Resources] Historical Notes
> 
> What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the year 1808?
> 
> Migration???  Then all bets are off?? lol.
> 
> Do you KNOW what happened in the year 1808??
> 
> I'll give you three guesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't mention slaves migrating to the US.
> 
> The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.
Click to expand...

I'll ask you again:  What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the  year 1808?

You think you might be able to actually answer it this time?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

paperview said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If YOU LOOKED AT THE LINKS IT WOULD EXPLAIN IT BETTER - DOOFUS.*
> 
> *"The Migration  or Importation of such                   Persons*"This clause, without using the word itself, is about  slavery                   and the slave trade. This highly controversial  compromise with                   powerful slave holding states prohibited Congress from  passing                   any laws curtailing the slave trade until the year  1808. During                   the struggle to ratify the Constitution in 1787 and  1788, some                   people, such as Luther Martin of Maryland, argued  against ratification                   of the Constitution because he could not justify a  vote to                   perpetuate the evils of slavery and the slave trade. ​ CongressLink: [Congress: Teaching It - Resources] Historical Notes
> 
> What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the year 1808?
> 
> Migration???  Then all bets are off?? lol.
> 
> Do you KNOW what happened in the year 1808??
> 
> I'll give you three guesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't mention slaves migrating to the US.
> 
> The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask you again:  What the fuck do you think they were trying to not prohibit until the  year 1808?
> 
> You think you might be able to actually answer it this time?
Click to expand...


When you answer the questions I posed to you, then I'll consider answering yours. But until then, piss off.


----------



## LANMaster

Modbert said:


> Glenn Beck, who repeatedly and angrily tells his alleged persecutors to "leave the families alone," spent a good chunk of his radio program this morning mocking and attacking the intelligence of President Obama's 11-year-old daughter, Malia.
> 
> Obama remarked yesterday during his press conference that Malia asked him of the Gulf oil spill: "Did you Plug The Hole Yet, Daddy?" Beck, taking off on this, mockingly affected Malia's voice, asking "Daddy" why he "hates black people so much." Then Beck attacked Malia's intelligence, saying: "That's the level of their education, that they're coming to - they're coming to daddy and saying 'Daddy, did you plug the hole yet?' "
> 
> This routine continued for several minutes, as Beck and his co-hosts touched on a variety of topics and laughed the entire time, all of it at the expense of an 11-year-old girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video after the jump. Glenn Beck reaches a new low.
> 
> Edit made at 5:11 PM Est 5/28:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In discussing how President Obama uses children to shield himself from criticism, I broke my own rule about leaving kids out of political debates. The children of public figures should be left on the sidelines. It was a stupid mistake and I apologizeand as a dad I should have known better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good for Beck stepping up and apologizing.
Click to expand...



Puleeeze. 

Obama brought his daughter into this by using her in a speech.  Blame him.

Besides this is NOTHING compared to how the left has treated the Palins and McCains.

Beck crossed no line.   And your bias is incredibly transparent.


----------



## AllieBaba

I asked early in the thread for evidence that Beck smeared the Obomber's daughter.

No evidence because it didn't happen. The whole thread is a lie, per usual.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Know what is funny about the Beck picture with his beloved chalkboard?

It's the way he plays scrabble with the first letters of scary words, which he connects into another scary word that starts with O, which means Obama.

You know..........Beck is a conspiracy theorist who rivals the paranoia of Terral.


----------



## The Infidel

I can see Beck is on the right track, b/c it is driving you moonbats crazy!!!!


----------

